# AFI 2019  Screenwriting



## Operator (Aug 29, 2018)

Who's applying?


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Nov 6, 2018)

I am


----------



## Dean (Nov 13, 2018)

me too!


----------



## Chris W (Nov 23, 2018)

Dean said:


> me too!





Lifeisnoholiday said:


> I am



Be sure to add your application to the most recent tracking sheet:

Tracking application status (Google Sheets)


----------



## Dean (Nov 28, 2018)

Operator said:


> Who's applying?


Any thoughts on the prompt of writing a 5 page scene of "everything changed"?
Since almost any significant scene brings change to an existing situation, what makes this requirement special?
As long as there is a big change, and everyone reacts to it, it suffices?


----------



## kreativesoul (Nov 28, 2018)

I loved writing my scene. My scene evoked emotion and that to me made it significant.


----------



## Septopus7 (Dec 1, 2018)

Kinda short notice for this one, but for the rest of you late applicants: how the hell did you guys tackle the budget plan for the Scholarship application? Kinda at a loss with how to go about it, since my budget plan is "Hope to god you give me some money." But methinks that isn't what they are asking for. So should I make a plan based off having student loans? Just pretend I don't? Really not sure how to go about this. What did the rest of you do?


----------



## kreativesoul (Dec 1, 2018)

I did mine based on loans honestly


----------



## Septopus7 (Dec 3, 2018)

Submitted my application earlier and -- gasp -- I had no problems whatsoever! In fact, everything worked out rather smoothly! Shocker for me. 

Of course that doesn't mean I'm super confidant about getting in (I kinda got real weird and neurotic with my narrative statement), but I'm still just happy to have completed the submission. Nice to be playing in more than just the USC pool this time around!


----------



## WriterK90 (Dec 3, 2018)

Septopus7 said:


> Submitted my application earlier and -- gasp -- I had no problems whatsoever! In fact, everything worked out rather smoothly! Shocker for me.
> 
> Of course that doesn't mean I'm super confidant about getting in (I kinda got real weird and neurotic with my narrative statement), but I'm still just happy to have completed the submission. Nice to be playing in more than just the USC pool this time around!



lol I submitted my application on time but AFI's application system was a nightmare. I filled out the application a couple weeks ago. I followed the link and instructions in the email and there was no sight of my saved application. So I re-did it. But a few hours went by and the application timed out... I had to refresh and it's not saved. So I had to re do the application again... Luckly I had enough time before deadline. I'm not sure why the application wasn't saving. Two weeks ago, I was able to return to it. Either way I'm pretty happy with my application for AFI.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Septopus7 (Dec 4, 2018)

WriterK90 said:


> lol I submitted my application on time but AFI's application system was a nightmare. I filled out the application a couple weeks ago. I followed the link and instructions in the email and there was no sight of my saved application. So I re-did it. But a few hours went by and the application timed out... I had to refresh and it's not saved. So I had to re do the application again... Luckly I had enough time before deadline. I'm not sure why the application wasn't saving. Two weeks ago, I was able to return to it. Either way I'm pretty happy with my application for AFI.
> 
> Good luck everyone!



Oh God, good thing that didn't happen to me! As someone who returned to their application to submit the rest of their materials at approximately 10 minutes before the deadline, having to start all over would have spelled doom for me! Good to see it worked out for you in the end, though.


----------



## Chris W (Dec 5, 2018)

Application Tracking is now BUILT INTO FilmSchool.org

*Application Tracker*

Add your applications to the tracker!


----------



## Septopus7 (Jan 15, 2019)

Hello all,

Guess I'll be the first to report, because apparently AFI is sending out interview notifications! Just got mine earlier this morning. So that was a nice way to boost the start of 2019, for me. I'm scheduled for a Skype call on February 4. Anyone else get anything?


----------



## WriterK90 (Jan 15, 2019)

I just checked and nothing yet. Everyone interviews at AFI right?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 15, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Guess I'll be the first to report, because apparently AFI is sending out interview notifications! Just got mine earlier this morning. So that was a nice way to boost the start of 2019, for me. I'm scheduled for a Skype call on February 4. Anyone else get anything?


Awesome! Be sure to check off "post as update" when updating the application with the dates and the new PREFIX. That way people "watching" your application will see it and it'll go to the top of the Application page and lists.

Also - be sure to update the Application Notes section with info about how you were notified and that it's a Skype call... etc... 

I also made some changes to the Applications today. It's possible to add information that is only visible to site members (AND NOT GOOGLE) such as details you don't want everyone to know or your essay submissions or portfolios submissions.

See the sample I created today to get an idea of what can be done:

Applied - SAMPLE MFA Application 2019


----------



## Cody Young (Jan 15, 2019)

After reading this thread, I checked my email and unfortunately no notification yet, however I did then go on my AFI empower account and it looks like I have been selected for an interview. Good news I suppose . If anyone here isn't sure of their status in regards to interview or not, I would recommend checking the AFI empower website.


----------



## WriterK90 (Jan 15, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> After reading this thread, I checked my email and unfortunately no notification yet, however I did then go on my AFI empower account and it looks like I have been selected for an interview. Good news I suppose . If anyone here isn't sure of their status in regards to interview or not, I would recommend checking the AFI empower website.


 
Nothing on the site for me either but I'm sure I'll get it in a few days. I hope this means my interview is later.


----------



## kreativesoul (Jan 15, 2019)

I got an interview! The email came earlier today. Anyone scheduled for the 11th.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## mersault (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi all, great to hear the good news from you fellow interviewees. I'm scheduled for the 15th. Gonna fly in internationally. Does anybody know a rough estimate on how many applicants they interview and how many of those get accepted?


----------



## kreativesoul (Jan 15, 2019)

I believe they accept around 26 people for each concentration


----------



## Septopus7 (Jan 15, 2019)

kreativesoul said:


> I believe they accept around 26 people for each concentration



Not to "Well, _actually" _you, but the document that came with the interview confirmation says there's 28 screenwriter fellows submitted. So another two additional spots, which is cool.


----------



## kreativesoul (Jan 15, 2019)

Lol I said around!!!! And congrats to us!!


----------



## d890 (Jan 20, 2019)

same here, interviewing in 2 weeks! Eeeek! Just wondering how many applicants get an interview -- can't be more than 80 or so, right? What do others think?


----------



## Dean (Jan 21, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> After reading this thread, I checked my email and unfortunately no notification yet, however I did then go on my AFI empower account and it looks like I have been selected for an interview. Good news I suppose . If anyone here isn't sure of their status in regards to interview or not, I would recommend checking the AFI empower website.


I saw that I'm invited for an interview as well in my Empower account but no email yet. Did you sent out an email first to ask them to schedule you for an interview or did you wait for their email?
Cuz on the website it says please wait for the email.
Thanks!!


----------



## Cody Young (Jan 21, 2019)

Dean said:


> I saw that I'm invited for an interview as well in my Empower account but no email yet. Did you sent out an email first to ask them to schedule you for an interview or did you wait for their email?
> Cuz on the website it says please wait for the email.
> Thanks!!


I actually called the admissions office on Friday to confirm whether or not there was something I was supposed to do on my end, someone for me to call etc.. I was mostly worried it was a mistake or something like that. The admissions office told me to expect an email sometime this week, they were just waiting to finalize staff schedules for the interviews, being that the staff also teaches classes during the interview periods, they said it can get to be a bit of a backlog with interviews. I wouldn’t worry if you haven’t heard anything official, keep your eye out for an email this week though


----------



## WriterK90 (Jan 21, 2019)

Where at on the empower site does it say you are selected for an interview? Is it when you first log in?


----------



## kreativesoul (Jan 21, 2019)

when you click on application


----------



## Cody Young (Jan 21, 2019)

Click my application, then go to admissions status


----------



## Dean (Jan 21, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> I actually called the admissions office on Friday to confirm whether or not there was something I was supposed to do on my end, someone for me to call etc.. I was mostly worried it was a mistake or something like that. The admissions office told me to expect an email sometime this week, they were just waiting to finalize staff schedules for the interviews, being that the staff also teaches classes during the interview periods, they said it can get to be a bit of a backlog with interviews. I wouldn’t worry if you haven’t heard anything official, keep your eye out for an email this week though


thanks so much for the information. Your first post was really a big relief for me. I hope this information will help more people.


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Jan 22, 2019)

Yep, I got notified on 15th, too! I'll have a Skype interview on Feb 15th. 
To everyone who got their interviews scheduled, congratulations! Who's going to talk to you/
To everyone who hasn't — keep your chin up! There's still time, and even if you don't make it this year.. Well, it's my second attempt, too, so eventually, everything's going to be fine =)


----------



## WriterK90 (Jan 22, 2019)

Correct me if I'm wrong but, when looking back at all of the afi screenwriting applicants from 2015 - 2018, every one of them had an interview. I always assumed they interview everyone. But the notification of the interviews spanned over 3 weeks, give or take. Unless they changed it this year, or everyone on this site was just extremely lucky, I think they interview everyone. I couldn't however find solid evidence except for the google docs. 

@Lifeisnoholiday Did you interview the first time you applied?


----------



## kreativesoul (Jan 22, 2019)

On past tracking sheets some people were denied without interview


----------



## WriterK90 (Jan 22, 2019)

kreativesoul said:


> On past tracking sheets some people were denied without interview


For screenwriting? Some departments go by different rules so I only looked at the screenwriting section. I'll look again though.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 22, 2019)

kreativesoul said:


> On past tracking sheets some people were denied without interview


Not for screenwriting it looks like...

Search results for query: afi screenwriting



WriterK90 said:


> I think they interview everyone.



Or everyone who reports on this site got interviewed... There's one just marked that they applied with no interview update.


----------



## Cody Young (Jan 22, 2019)

Not sure whether they interview everyone or not, but I can say that during my call to the admissions department, I was offered congratulations for being selected to interview. A sign that maybe not every applicant is interviewed perhaps? Either that or maybe this site is just really lucky with applicants and whatnot


----------



## CanadaCanada (Jan 22, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> Not sure whether they interview everyone or not, but I can say that during my call to the admissions department, I was offered congratulations for being selected to interview. A sign that maybe not every applicant is interviewed perhaps? Either that or maybe this site is just really lucky with applicants and whatnot



On the admission policies section of the AFI website, they state, "To ensure that no single viewpoint or perspective dominates the selection process, several reviewers examine each application before an admissions decision is made. *If an application is reviewed positively, the applicant will be contacted for a requisite personal interview*." It's impossible for us to know the percentage of applicants who are "reviewed positively", but presumably some number of applicants each year are not and are not offered an interview as a result. 

American Film Institute - AFI Conservatory Admission Policies


----------



## WriterK90 (Jan 22, 2019)

I saw that too. It's super vague because it feels like general info for all programs, even though they do things slightly different. I was told my application was still in review when I asked about the missing documents still showing on my account, but that could mean anything.


----------



## d890 (Jan 23, 2019)

Dean said:


> I saw that I'm invited for an interview as well in my Empower account but no email yet. Did you sent out an email first to ask them to schedule you for an interview or did you wait for their email?
> Cuz on the website it says please wait for the email.
> Thanks!!


Hmmm... nope they emailed me. Having you checked your Junk or Spam folder in your email? Something these emails get randomly pulled there.... Otherwise just reach out to them, I'd say, and mention you got an interview status online but no email.


----------



## d890 (Jan 23, 2019)

I don't imagine they give everyone an interview... it wouldn't make sense, if you presume that at least a hundred of people apply, right? anyways, one can only focus on their own interview, and just try to do our best! Good luck everybody!


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Jan 28, 2019)

WriterK90 said:


> @Lifeisnoholiday Did you interview the first time you applied?



Nope, I got straight rejections everywhere I applied. Gave me extra motivation, actually


----------



## BuddernScotch (Jan 31, 2019)

So I had my interview recently. Much shorter than the one before me... by almost 15 minutes. I was near tears the whole time  and sweated through my dress shirt and blazer. One good thing is that I made every possible mistake here so I won't do it with my other interviews. Hopefully! 

Hope everyone else's interview went well.


----------



## Cody Young (Jan 31, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> So I had my interview recently. Much shorter than the one before me... by almost 15 minutes. I was near tears the whole time  and sweated through my dress shirt and blazer. One good thing is that I made every possible mistake here so I won't do it with my other interviews. Hopefully!
> 
> Hope everyone else's interview went well.



I'm sure it wasn't as bad as you thought. I'm sure most of us writers are all just as awkward and anxious in these interviews. Hopefully the interviewers have come to expect it by now.


----------



## kreativesoul (Jan 31, 2019)

@BuddernScotch I'm sure you did great. We all get nervous. I'm sure you got in.


----------



## Septopus7 (Jan 31, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> So I had my interview recently. Much shorter than the one before me... by almost 15 minutes. I was near tears the whole time  and sweated through my dress shirt and blazer. One good thing is that I made every possible mistake here so I won't do it with my other interviews. Hopefully!
> 
> Hope everyone else's interview went well.



Hey, try to think of it this way: maybe the other person went an additional 15 minutes because they wouldn't shut the hell up, and the interview panel HATED him for it. Brevity is the soul of wit, and what not.


----------



## Buusey (Feb 4, 2019)

Hey guys, looks like they're still scheduling interviews for this (I just received an invitation!). I also applied to the Directing track so I'm not sure if that had something to do with this decision or if I'd be interviewing for both but just an FYI if you're still hoping for an invite!


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 4, 2019)

Do you know if your interview is for Directing or Screenwriting?


----------



## Buusey (Feb 4, 2019)

WriterK90 said:


> Do you know if your interview is for Directing or Screenwriting?



It's for Screenwriting. I did ask a question about whether or not people are allowed to interview for two programs or are only invited to interview for one and am waiting for the answer on that. Not sure if this matters but I submitted my Screenwriting application over 2 weeks before the deadline and well before I submitted my Directing application.


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 4, 2019)

Buusey said:


> It's for Screenwriting. I did ask a question about whether or not people are allowed to interview for two programs or are only invited to interview for one and am waiting for the answer on that. Not sure if this matters but I submitted my Screenwriting application over 2 weeks before the deadline and well before I submitted my Directing application.


Thanks for the heads up! I was already accepting no interview but it's cool if filmschool.org keeps up it's streak and we all get interviews in the end. I just finished my second interview for different schools and my nerves are shot. lol But bring it on.


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 4, 2019)

Buusey said:


> Hey guys, looks like they're still scheduling interviews for this (I just received an invitation!). I also applied to the Directing track so I'm not sure if that had something to do with this decision or if I'd be interviewing for both but just an FYI if you're still hoping for an invite!



Oh and when is your appointment scheduled for?


----------



## Buusey (Feb 4, 2019)

WriterK90 said:


> Oh and when is your appointment scheduled for?



Monday the 25th as of now. Good luck and I hope you get an interview with AFI! 

To everyone else, keep in mind, I recently read a profile with an admissions counselor where they talked about reasons people get rejected from graduate programs and they range all over the place-- from lack of resources to help an applicant reach their specific graduate goals to the admissions council trying to form a specific class with each person filling a specific role based on their interests and experiences.


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 4, 2019)

Alright kids, gather round: I'm here to tell you the story of my AFI interview.

...Overall, pretty good! Everyone's previous sentiment is correct in that it was a pretty laid back affair, and overall I had a good chat with my interviewers (Anne Thomas and Kevin Kennedy). It started out with the short interview with Giovanni in admissions, which didn't amount to much, but did ease my nerves a bit going in with how laid back, casual, and nice he was. Nice little palette cleanser for the actual interview. Here's some of the questions that were asked to me in the discipline interview, though:

*1. Are you still in (location I'm at) currently?*

Talked about that for a good long time, and it kept coming up through the interview. Good sign, I think? They seemed interested in my background, it seems.

*2. How much are you currently writing now?

3. How well do you balance time?*

This was a big part of the interview, and they kept stressing how much work was involved in the program (Anne multiple times said it was the most intensive of all the AFI programs.) They want to make sure you can handle the workload. I had a good in-road with the thing I talked about in my narrative statement (working two jobs, 60 hours a week, and finding time to write between them, etc.), and the fact that I got two undergraduate degrees also showed how much I could work. But this is just my examples. Find ways to express your work ethic yourself, because its very important for AFI. They don't want to bring in potential burnouts, which is fair.

*4. What is your interest in screenwriting?*

I discussed my desire to write for television. They seemed to appreciate this, and talked at lengths about how big a focus TV now is for AFI. Not saying you should 100% commit to the form (I mentioned how I wanted to write films too), but just saying: couldn't hurt. You have to do both tracks (film and TV) regardless, so saying your comfortable and want to write for both is probably for the best. I also explained how I focus on comedy, though I did emphasize how I enjoy other genres too. Didn't want to seem two married to one thing there -- especially comedy. If you say all you do is comedy, they expect you to always be funny, which is way too much pressure for this guy.

*5. Describe your family.*

This one kind of threw me off, but I used it as an opportunity to explain my ethnic background, and my diverse point of view, etc. Also used it as an opportunity to make jokes, which they both seemed to enjoy and laugh with me at. So hopeful points for me! 

*6. What's a TV series you've watched recently?

7. What's your favorite movie you've seen recently?*

Both these questions really took the conversation to a free flowing place. Probably talked altogether 10 minutes about these two things, and a bunch of different films, and what they watched, and what I watched, etc. I have hosted film podcasts in the past, so doing this over a Skype call felt very familiar to me. It was a good convo, though.

*8. Any questions for us?*

I asked a couple questions (about collaboration mostly) but, admittedly, I wish I asked more. Always a thing I struggle with during an interview. 

*9. What's a feature film idea you want to write as your first project?*

Eek, this was the thing I was least confident in with the interview. My biggest advice: HAVE A PITCH PREPARED. I did not, so I kind of freestyled it with the first thing that came to mind. And though it was a project I had gestating for a while (a revenge action movie about motherhood), I did not have a good pitch ready. It was also outside of what I said I was interested in, which I'm not sure helps or hinders me (one of the interviewers commented on it, but not in a way that seemed outright negative, just surprised) Overall It was very messy and, if I could go back and change anything about the interview, it would be this. The worst thing is that, like, immediately after being done with the interview, I thought of the PERFECT thing I should have pitched. Grr. Seriously people, go in prepared with that, because its placement as the last question makes me think its something they are going to ask everybody, and value highly as part of the process.

Overall, like I said, good interview. It was really free-floaty, and I can tell they weren't just reading questions from a notepad or anything. Of course there's things in hindsight I wish I said better, or things that make me cringe in retrospect, but what interview doesn't have that? Just got to keep going, knowing you put your best foot forward.

I will say one real positive thing: as the call ended, Thomas said (and I quote directly, because it made me feel so good) that "you'd fit in well here" and that "we would love to have you." Now who's to say if that's genuine, or something they say to all the pretty French girls, but it felt pretty good to at least hear it out loud! 

Anywho, that's enough blabbering for me. Hope this can at all be helpful to the rest of you doing interview prep.


----------



## Dean (Feb 5, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Alright kids, gather round: I'm here to tell you the story of my AFI interview.
> 
> ...Overall, pretty good! Everyone's previous sentiment is correct in that it was a pretty laid back affair, and overall I had a good chat with my interviewers (Anne Thomas and Kevin Kennedy). It started out with the short interview with Giovanni in admissions, which didn't amount to much, but did ease my nerves a bit going in with how laid back, casual, and nice he was. Nice little palette cleanser for the actual interview. Here's some of the questions that were asked to me in the discipline interview, though:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for sharing this with us. Mine is next week, hope I won't sweat like hell


----------



## BuddernScotch (Feb 5, 2019)

Dean said:


> Thank you so much for sharing this with us. Mine is next week, hope I won't sweat like hell



LOL ahem I definitely did that... :S


----------



## hunteros (Feb 6, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I haven't posted here before but I've been reading it for a while and ya'll have helped me out enormously, so I figured I'd hit you guys back and tell you how my interview went, and what we talked about among other things. 

So the interview started with me talking to Giovanni who is a recent alum working in admissions. He was incredibly nice - and as others have mentioned - was quite calming in his chillness, and set the tone for what was to come. He pretty much just talked about admissions, and asked me if I had any questions for him.

I actually asked him how many people the screenwriting program interviews (because I saw that people were asking that question in this thread) and he said that they don't actually interview very many applicants, and that the number of interviewees is very close to the number of students they admit. So pretty much *if you got an interview you should be super excited! *

Afterward I interviewed with Anna Thomas and Jacob Forman, and I want to stress just how nice they were. They were incredibly nice, like disarmingly nice. I was worried I'd be intimidated by them because they are both so accomplished, but they made it incredibly easy for me to just be myself. 

I was incredibly nervous at the start of the interview, because my application materials were pretty abrasive and out there, especially my SOP (statement of purpose) - which was almost entirely fictional and mentioned usage of hard drugs among other things, so I had no idea what to expect (I showed my SOP to like 8 of my friends and teachers and 5 of them loved and 3 of them hated it lol). But they started out the interview talking about how much they liked my scripts and my SOP, and how it showed a strong voice! Going in I was just hoping they'd mention my materials once or twice because I've read on here that that's a good sign, but they mentioned them several times over the course of the interview. I nearly cried tbh. 

As for the interview itself, the questions they asked me were essentially the same questions they asked Septopus, so* THANK YOU Septopus*. The only significant difference is that they asked me about a story I wanted to write in the first workshop (they didn't specifically want a movie pitch like what Septopus mentioned). I actually had a movie pitch prepared based off one of the scripts I submitted for my app but they wanted an entirely different story - which was alright, I just gave them a backup idea I had that wasn't as fleshed out. 

At one point they asked me if music inspired my creative process, and I pulled out the vinyl copy of LIL UGLY MANE's MISTA THUG ISOLATION that was sitting next to me (I had it prepared in case they asked a question about my creative inspirations), which they thought was really funny. At the end of the interview Jacob even asked for the name of the record again. I hope he listens to it lol. Any interview where I can introduce my interviewer to LIL UGLY MANE's music is a success in my book. 

I also read on here before that the interviewers debate the movies with you and that you better know your stuff, but for me that wasn't the case (at least with Anna and Jacob). It was more like a friendly conversation, where we talked about how great and underrated First Reformed was (among other things). 

In general the vibe I got from the interview is that they aren't actually looking for perfect answers to every question. They just want to get an idea of who you are. As others have said, it didn't feel like a quiz AT ALL. Seriously don't stress out too hard about it. Just come prepared, and don't worry about getting stumped, or giving an imperfect answer, they're very generous and non judgemental. I asked Giovanni during our interview if they were going to be expecting a polished 'hollywood' style pitch, and he said (I'm paraphrasing here) "look, if they were expecting a perfect hollywood pitch from you, they wouldn't be expecting you to come to film school, that's what your coming here to learn."

So good luck to everyone! And don't stress too hard! I hope this helps!

Also shout out to Septopus for their helpful ass post. Based off what you said it sounds like you have a really good shot of getting in my dude. 

I hope to see ya'll at AFI next year.


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 6, 2019)

hunteros said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I haven't posted here before but I've been reading it for a while and ya'll have helped me out enormously, so I figured I'd hit you guys back and tell you how my interview went, and what we talked about among other things.
> 
> ...


Sounds like an amazing interview! I'll be shocked if you dont get in!


----------



## Chris W (Feb 6, 2019)

hunteros said:


> I haven't posted here before but I've been reading it for a while and ya'll have helped me out enormously, so I figured I'd hit you guys back and tell you how my interview went, and what we talked about among other things.


Great post! Thank you and good luck!


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Feb 6, 2019)

@Septopus7 @hunteros 

Thank you so much for sharing! Looks like it went good in both cases!


----------



## Cody Young (Feb 7, 2019)

So I had my interview yesterday and similar to everyone else here, it started out with a discussion with Giovanni in admissions. This was just to go over cost of the program, my intentions of how I would pay for it, (Grad Plus Loans and Scholarships all day long). Then he asked me if there were any questions I had for him, which in my case was the singular concern for housing, due to the fact that AFI has no on-campus housing. He told me that once I was accepted, AFI has certain facebook groups and other means to help students pair up and find housing close to campus. Essentially, they can help you find housing, whether it be through formal or informal means. At some point during the Skype call I received a message from my screenwriting interviewers, Michael Urban and Sarah Swingley, saying that they had finished early and could interview me at that point. My heart rate skyrocketed! It took a few more minutes to finish up with Giovanni and during that time he took my picture with my placard sheet and told me about how the interview was very laid back, which I honestly doubted due to the immense anxiety I was feeling, but to all those that still have to interview, it is a fairly laid back affair. 

As I mentioned before, the interview was fairly laid back and it felt like a conversation more than an interview. If I had any advice for those of you still planning on interviewing, it would be to treat it like a conversation with a fellow film buff because that's who these people are, members of a faculty who love movies just as much as you. 

Michael and Sarah started off asking me about where I live, trying to figure out where it was exactly. (It is a very small town.) Then the conversation turned to my samples, questions about why I want to write/career goals. and questions about a short script I had that was recently produced by a fairly well known director and what that process was like for me. Lastly, they asked what films/TV shows I liked currently. I mentioned to them that I absolutely loved Hereditary and told them an anecdote about how my Apple Watch thought I was working out during the scene where Charlie loses her head and how I wanted to craft stories that evoked similar reactions in audience members. They laughed at that so I took that as a good sign. Followed by this I mentioned how I absolutely love 50's and 60's Sci-Fi/Horror Films and we spent a good 3 minutes talking about William Castle's The Tingler and the gimmicks used in theaters. Also, when I mentioned Hereditary, they asked if I had seen Ari Aster's thesis short film, He's an AFI alum. I had seen the thesis film and we talked about that for a few minutes although I wish I had a more prepared answer or had at least rewatched the short film beforehand as I felt that my comments on it were very cosmetic and not that well thought out. 

Overall, I was super nervous about this interview but Michael and Sarah were both great at mitigating my anxiety and it felt like a free flowing conversation compared to an interview. I think it went fairly well but I'm sure I'll find out come March 15th.


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 7, 2019)

@hunteros Glad my experience could be of help, and thank you for also providing a pretty thorough follow-up yourself. Especially appreciate you asking the "how many people interviewed?" question. I REALLY wanted to ask that question as well, but chickened out at the last moment, afraid it would look bad to ask the two faculty members. But asking Giovanni was definitely the smart move there! 

And it's nice to hear that they don't interview a whole bunch of people, as many suspected. Knowing we're part of a select group that AFI liked, rather than just everyone who bothered to apply, is a nice esteem boost. It also speaks super well on the folks of this forum. I guess we're just awesome, y'all!


----------



## kreativesoul (Feb 13, 2019)

Had my interview. Was very casual and conversational as most people said. They were running really behind so I ended up chatting with admissions for like an hour but everyone was super nice and laughs all around. Kevin Kennedy was awesome. Anna was great too but Kevin is really into TV which is what I want to do and Anna is into Features. They were extremely pleasant, asked about my statement and samples, and then the typical questions everyone else was asked. All in all I’m not really sure where I stand because experiences seem to be similar. Lol


----------



## kreativesoul (Feb 13, 2019)

Also I asked them a ton of questions at the end when they asked if I had anything and that took up another thirty minutes chatting about diversity, times up and me too.


----------



## hunteros (Feb 13, 2019)

kreativesoul said:


> Had my interview. Was very casual and conversational as most people said. They were running really behind so I ended up chatting with admissions for like an hour but everyone was super nice and laughs all around. Kevin Kennedy was awesome. Anna was great too but Kevin is really into TV which is what I want to do and Anna is into Features. They were extremely pleasant, asked about my statement and samples, and then the typical questions everyone else was asked. All in all I’m not really sure where I stand because experiences seem to be similar. Lol



it honestly sounds like your interview went great.


----------



## kreativesoul (Feb 13, 2019)

I hope so! It’s my first choice. I knew they were tired though. I was the last one of the day and even though I was scheduled for 4:20, after talking with Jill and everyone in admissions I didn’t go back until about 5:15. They looked exhausted lol.


----------



## Dean (Feb 14, 2019)

I had my interview on Tuesday with Anna Thomas and Michael Urban. Like your guys said, it was just like a chat. Asked me about the place I grew up, and who movies I like. But because everyone was so relaxed and letting the conversation flow, we started to talk about the the interviewer’s views on things and their experience etc.  It was still like 30-40 mins and they did bring up my application material and asked what type of stuff I write, what genre. And that’s basically it, LOL. No story pitch, no why I want to write those type of tough questions. 
Like Kreaticesoul’s experience, my interview was a little late too, like 10 mins. But I guess mine was early afternoon and since hers was even later, things just got push back more and more. 
But it takes them as least 40 mins to interview one person. And they really do read notes made on your application before they interview you. So I don’t think they can interview more than 5-6 people per day. 
I really don’t know where we stand since most people seem to have had a great experience with them.


----------



## Apeach (Feb 14, 2019)

Dean said:


> I had my interview on Tuesday with Anna Thomas and Michael Urban. Like your guys said, it was just like a chat. Asked me about the place I grew up, and who movies I like. But because everyone was so relaxed and letting the conversation flow, we started to talk about the the interviewer’s views on things and their experience etc.  It was still like 30-40 mins and they did bring up my application material and asked what type of stuff I write, what genre. And that’s basically it, LOL. No story pitch, no why I want to write those type of tough questions.
> Like Kreaticesoul’s experience, my interview was a little late too, like 10 mins. But I guess mine was early afternoon and since hers was even later, things just got push back more and more.
> But it takes them as least 40 mins to interview one person. And they really do read notes made on your application before they interview you. So I don’t think they can interview more than 5-6 people per day.
> I really don’t know where we stand since most people seem to have had a great experience with them.



I had my interview with Sarah Swingley and Michael Urban. I was nervous AF but they were super nice and cool like everyone else mentioned. I was expecting a lot of questions like some of the other posts but my experience was more like Dean's. I really wanted to ask them more about their experience, especially Michael because he's been around for longer, but I felt like it wasn't necessarily relevant to the interview so I felt shy asking.

The only thing I have to add is during the first interview with the admin staff (who was also super nice!) I asked how many people applied and she said about 600 in total, and the biggest split was between cinematography, directing, and screenwriting. It also sounds like there are a lot of female screenwriter Fellows, at least half, which is nice.


----------



## d890 (Feb 18, 2019)

I had my interview the other day. Have no idea how it went, to be honest. I don't know how long it lasted, either. It was mainly Anne speaking/ asking the questions. She seemed very interested in the fact that I've worked with a pretty reowned screenwriter, and asked me to walk her through my entire life and show how I got to that point. She stressed how AFI Screenwriters have the most work to do than any other discipline, and that one ought to be ready for that. She also asked me if there are any stories I am dying to tell, and to pitch her a feature I'd love to write. She also mentioned this screenwriting competition I had won. We also laughed quite a bit, and time seemed to run out because she asked me if I had any questions. As I was exiting her office, she said it was super nice to meet me and that they would be in touch "very very soon". To be honest, I really have no idea if I did well or not. I didn't get asked which my fave films or writers are, or anything very specific to my life/ background in other regards... Oh, well! Who knows!


----------



## kreativesoul (Feb 18, 2019)

I’m sure you’ll get in! I hope we all do. It’s honestly kind of nerve wrecking not knowing where we stand.


----------



## d890 (Feb 18, 2019)

kreativesoul said:


> I’m sure you’ll get in! I hope we all do. It’s honestly kind of nerve wrecking not knowing where we stand.


You're too kind, thank you for saying that. I am sure YOU will get in  Sounds like you did better than I did, established rapport, etc.


----------



## kreativesoul (Feb 18, 2019)

I wish. Anna although she was laughing with me and talking, is very hard to read. At least she said you’d hear from her soon. I know a fellow who’s there currently who got a call from her 5 days later telling him not to go to usc because he had gotten in. ???


----------



## d890 (Feb 18, 2019)

kreativesoul said:


> I wish. Anna although she was laughing with me and talking, is very hard to read. At least she said you’d hear from her soon. I know a fellow who’s there currently who got a call from her 5 days later telling him not to go to usc because he had gotten in. ???


You're right that she's super hard to read 
Did you get asked/ tell them if you're also considering other schools? It didn't come up for me...


----------



## kreativesoul (Feb 18, 2019)

Not so much what schools as much as if there were others in general. It seems like she liked you. She focused HEAVILY on my traveling. All the countries and how I ended up in the most random places.


----------



## kreativesoul (Feb 18, 2019)

I don’t know. It’s hard to read. We talked about the kinds of stories I wanted to tell in which I talked a lot about being an underrepresented voice in film as a black woman. She seemed to like that. But there are other black women who applied I assume so ??‍♀️


----------



## d890 (Feb 18, 2019)

kreativesoul said:


> I don’t know. It’s hard to read. We talked about the kinds of stories I wanted to tell in which I talked a lot about being an underrepresented voice in film as a black woman. She seemed to like that. But there are other black women who applied I assume so ??‍♀️


I seeeeee. Anyway, who can tell anyways! Good luck to us all!


----------



## Dean (Feb 18, 2019)

Days going by too slowly. I check the past application status and I think the chance of getting after being invited for interview is around 50%?


----------



## BuddernScotch (Feb 19, 2019)

kreativesoul said:


> I hope so! It’s my first choice. I knew they were tired though. I was the last one of the day and even though I was scheduled for 4:20, after talking with Jill and everyone in admissions I didn’t go back until about 5:15. They looked exhausted lol.



Your interview really sounded amazing! Do you mind me asking why AFI is your first choice for screenwriting?


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Feb 19, 2019)

Hey everyone, congrats on your interviews, seems like they went good! 

I also had mine (with Anna Thomas and Jennifer Glickman), which was not so different. However, I'm worried about a few things.

Firstly, I got asked very little questions, and none of them were good for selling myself or presenting myself as a professional or showing I had future as a screenwriter. They seemed to focus on the fact that I'm coming from abroad. 

So, they were done with their questions pretty quick, and wanted to know if I had any. Thankfully, I was prepared, and I feel like my questions were ok, too. I asked about things like collaboration between students, internships and so on. 

Another thing is that I feel like I failed to establish contact with them. Maybe it was the connection, maybe my Russian accent, but the whole thing felt a bit off. 

At some point they warned me we were running out of time and if I had any more questions. I answered "I do, but I'm worried that I'm going to spend all that time asking questions, while I could use it to tell sometihng about myself". They asked me what was it they abolutely had to know about me, and I told them how I expected them to ask me about my writing sample (it's about a boy with autism), and that would be my cue to tell them how I volunteered in a center for children like that. (I felt like it was a gamble on my part, but seemed like it paid off, we were laughing about my plan, etc.). They said they liked my sample.

By the end, Anna said "I think, you're going to be great for us. You know how to work hard, and that's the foundation for everything else". Sounds promising, but also similar to some of your interviews, so idk.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Feb 19, 2019)

Lifeisnoholiday said:


> Hey everyone, congrats on your interviews, seems like they went good!
> 
> I also had mine (with Anna Thomas and Jennifer Glickman), which was not so different. However, I'm worried about a few things.
> 
> ...


That sounds amazing!

Out of my 3 interviews, no one asked me specific questions about me or my portfolio... just things like "is film important to you". Ahggk!


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Feb 19, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> That sounds amazing!
> 
> Out of my 3 interviews, no one asked me specific questions about me or my portfolio... just things like "is film important to you". Ahggk!



Thank you! Well, I'm comparing to my LMU Writing for the Screen interview, which was 3 times shorter and heavily focused on screenwriting.


----------



## kreativesoul (Feb 19, 2019)

@BuddernScotch honestly not saying I wouldn’t be prepared if I ended up at UCLA, Chapman, or Loyola, but as far as the rigor of a “full time” program is concerned it’s the one I feel I would need to dedicate all my time to. When I applied I thought even though some places weren’t conservatory style that full time and the discouragement to work meant I wouldn’t have the time to. I want to immerse myself in this experience. It also is pretty fricken awesome that Chinonye Chukwu who just did amazing at Sundance for Clemency teaches there. I love how heavy and prestigious they’re board of directors and trustees are because that has a lot of influence on what the school chooses to do in shaping the next generation of film makers. I felt most comfortable on that campus. Everything about it from faculty to collaboration to the different programs the school offers outside of just coursework such as the writers room is just awesome.


----------



## d890 (Feb 19, 2019)

Lifeisnoholiday said:


> Hey everyone, congrats on your interviews, seems like they went good!
> 
> I also had mine (with Anna Thomas and Jennifer Glickman), which was not so different. However, I'm worried about a few things.
> 
> ...


Oy, what are you going on about?! I mean, "I think, you're going to be great for us" isn't enough evidence to know they want you!? I bet my hat you're in! Congrats are in order


----------



## kreativesoul (Feb 19, 2019)

Yea definitely sounds like you’re in


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Feb 19, 2019)

@kreativesoul @d890 

Thanks, I hope so! I'm sure, you both did great, too. Regarding my interview, I meant that maybe that's something like a polite thing? 

On the "Why AFI" subject, I also have high expectations for their emphasis on hands-on experience writing shorts and collaboration. I would also add that they seem to have this unique legendary level of networking together with USC. As you might know, AFI screenwriters have a huge pitchfest at the end of their program, where they each do like 5 pitches in one day, in front of Hollywood people. 

On the side note wouldn't it be fun if we all got accepted, after sharing our hopes and fears here? =)


----------



## kreativesoul (Feb 19, 2019)

That would seriously be amazing. I’m one edge honestly.


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Feb 19, 2019)

kreativesoul said:


> That would seriously be amazing. I’m one edge honestly.



Yeah, we got like four weeks before March 15th, and those first few days of waiting are among the hardest


----------



## kreativesoul (Feb 19, 2019)

Where is everyone in here from? What age? What degree did you get? And your industry aspiration when you're done with the program? I'l start. 

I'm from Alabama but I'm an army brat. Came to school at Howard in DC. I'm getting a degree in digital media (film concentration) and my ultimate goal is to be a showrunner.


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 19, 2019)

Lifeisnoholiday said:


> At some point they warned me we were running out of time and if I had any more questions. I answered "I do, but I'm worried that I'm going to spend all that time asking questions, while I could use it to tell sometihng about myself". They asked me what was it they abolutely had to know about me, and I told them how I expected them to ask me about my writing sample (it's about a boy with autism), and that would be my cue to tell them how I volunteered in a center for children like that. (I felt like it was a gamble on my part, but seemed like it paid off, we were laughing about my plan, etc.). They said they liked my sample.
> 
> By the end, Anna said "I think, you're going to be great for us. You know how to work hard, and that's the foundation for everything else". Sounds promising, but also similar to some of your interviews, so idk.





BuddernScotch said:


> Out of my 3 interviews, no one asked me specific questions about me or my portfolio... just things like "is film important to you". Ahggk!



Just chiming in on this subject: 

One of my samples was mentioned during the AFI interview, albeit in a brief and rather throwaway manner. I was making some comment about the nature of combining comedy with drama (I think because we were talking about Vice, a film I thought was actually pretty bad, but she rather liked, so I played up my affection for it more than I normally would.) I talked about how that was something I wanted to do in the scripts I wrote, and Anna Thomas responded with "Oh, like in the script you submitted, the one about the boys finding the gun.") I responded in the affirmative, said some other platitudes I can't recall right now, and the conversation moved forward without anymore mention of my material on their end. Still though, at least it showed they had it!


----------



## d890 (Feb 19, 2019)

Lifeisnoholiday said:


> Yeah, we got like four weeks before March 15th, and those first few days of waiting are among the hardest


Do they always reply March 15th? Never before?


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Feb 19, 2019)

d890 said:


> Do they always reply March 15th? Never before?



Yeah, the girl from the school office said March 15th was THE DAY. I asked if it was "by 15th" or something like that, and she replied they sent all the letters precisely on that day.



Septopus7 said:


> Just chiming in on this subject:
> 
> One of my samples was mentioned during the AFI interview, albeit in a brief and rather throwaway manner. I was making some comment about the nature of combining comedy with drama (I think because we were talking about Vice, a film I thought was actually pretty bad, but she rather liked, so I played up my affection for it more than I normally would.) I talked about how that was something I wanted to do in the scripts I wrote, and Anna Thomas responded with "Oh, like in the script you submitted, the one about the boys finding the gun.") I responded in the affirmative, said some other platitudes I can't recall right now, and the conversation moved forward without anymore mention of my material on their end. Still though, at least it showed they had it!



Lol, I praised how Green Book demonstrated the absurdity of racism and Anna responded with an observation on how this movie seems to work so well for European audiences, but in the US they feel it's too safe and predictable. Ouch, I thought


----------



## Chris W (Feb 19, 2019)

Lifeisnoholiday said:


> March 15th was THE DAY.


The Ides of March!!!!!









						Ides of March - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 19, 2019)

Lifeisnoholiday said:


> Lol, I praised how Green Book demonstrated the absurdity of racism and Anna responded with an observation on how this movie seems to work so well for European audiences, but in the US they feel it's too safe and predictable. Ouch, I thought



Part of me wondered in the moment if it would have been better if I pushed back and had issued my complaints against Vice -- if it would have shown my fighting spirits or some such. But I figured the potential argument that could inflame probably isn't best for a first time interview segment, so I just talked about things I liked about it, while pivoting the subject to an Adam McKay movie I did like a lot (The Big Short.)


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Feb 19, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Part of me wondered in the moment if it would have been better if I pushed back and had issued my complaints against Vice -- if it would have shown my fighting spirits or some such. But I figured the potential argument that could inflame probably isn't best for a first time interview segment, so I just talked about things I liked about it, while pivoting the subject to an Adam McKay movie I did like a lot (The Big Short.)



I believe you did the right thing. Even though those interviews are laid back, both Anna and Jennifer seemed a bit serious to me, so maybe showing your fighting spirits could turn out too risky.


----------



## kreativesoul (Feb 19, 2019)

@Lifeisnoholiday yea I agreed with her sentiment when she asked if I had seen it. I mainly played up on the fact that I am from the deep south and in a lot of ways it did feel safe.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Feb 19, 2019)

kreativesoul said:


> @BuddernScotch honestly not saying I wouldn’t be prepared if I ended up at UCLA, Chapman, or Loyola, but as far as the rigor of a “full time” program is concerned it’s the one I feel I would need to dedicate all my time to. When I applied I thought even though some places weren’t conservatory style that full time and the discouragement to work meant I wouldn’t have the time to. I want to immerse myself in this experience. It also is pretty fricken awesome that Chinonye Chukwu who just did amazing at Sundance for Clemency teaches there. I love how heavy and prestigious they’re board of directors and trustees are because that has a lot of influence on what the school chooses to do in shaping the next generation of film makers. I felt most comfortable on that campus. Everything about it from faculty to collaboration to the different programs the school offers outside of just coursework such as the writers room is just awesome.


If I interviewed you I would be like: yes get this girl in here. What an insightful answer!


----------



## Dean (Feb 19, 2019)

Lifeisnoholiday said:


> I believe you did the right thing. Even though those interviews are laid back, both Anna and Jennifer seemed a bit serious to me, so maybe showing your fighting spirits could turn out too risky.


I agree with your judgement. I think a part of the interview is also to see if you are not too crazy about your own personal opinions and can work collaboratively. Besides, i think it’s always better to bring up movies that you liked and can learn from than to bring up movies that you disliked. We are all in the stage where we better appreciate than criticize.


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Feb 20, 2019)

kreativesoul said:


> @Lifeisnoholiday yea I agreed with her sentiment when she asked if I had seen it. I mainly played up on the fact that I am from the deep south and in a lot of ways it did feel safe.



Yeah, on the other hand, I just watched Blackkklansman yesterday (which they praised), and in many ways it felt safe to me, too. First off, the supremacists are depicted as clueless to the point where they don't feel dangerous (up until the last 3 minutes of the movie). I also felt like everything went too good and there weren't enough stakes and complications. I know it's a comedy, but still.



Dean said:


> I agree with your judgement. I think a part of the interview is also to see if you are not too crazy about your own personal opinions and can work collaboratively. Besides, i think it’s always better to bring up movies that you liked and can learn from than to bring up movies that you disliked. We are all in the stage where we better appreciate than criticize.



Great point! When answering my questions on collaboration, they stressed how important it was for them that students learn how to communicate, resolve conflicts, etc.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Feb 20, 2019)

Lifeisnoholiday said:


> Yeah, on the other hand, I just watched Blackkklansman yesterday (which they praised), and in many ways it felt safe to me, too. First off, the supremacists are depicted as clueless to the point where they don't feel dangerous (up until the last 3 minutes of the movie). I also felt like everything went too good and there weren't enough stakes and complications. I know it's a comedy, but still.



Blackkklansman had so many things going for it but at the same time I could feel some holding back. Like you said, things went too smoothly. It felt edited to become a dream scenario where "good" always triumphs over "evil", when in reality it takes so much more proactivity for that to ever happen.

I know of other movies where things were definitely changed in terms of plot/tone to make it more digestible for the general public - Get Out's triumphant, deus ex ending for example. Original ending might have really been too painfully visceral though so perhaps it was a good call... 

On that note, the line between socio-politcal subject matter that's "safe" versus too "new" (filmgoers and critics all SEEM to want new ideas and voices) was difficult to gauge in my submissions, and is still one of my main worries. 

I tried to find a balance between my views on the topics I'm interested in (which is almost always touchy subjects of race, gender, economic class, social alienation etc.) and what I think would be acceptable material. But it's so hard to know where I should have given myself more freedom and where I should have pulled back. Which is exactly why I need film school. And I hope the app reviewers somehow know that.


----------



## d890 (Feb 20, 2019)

Lifeisnoholiday said:


> I believe you did the right thing. Even though those interviews are laid back, both Anna and Jennifer seemed a bit serious to me, so maybe showing your fighting spirits could turn out too risky.


Was Jennifer very talkative in your interview? She wasn't really in mine


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Feb 20, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> Blackkklansman had so many things going for it but at the same time I could feel some holding back. Like you said, things went too smoothly. It felt edited to become a dream scenario where "good" always triumphs over "evil", when in reality it takes so much more proactivity for that to ever happen.
> 
> I know of other movies where things were definitely changed in terms of plot/tone to make it more digestible for the general public - Get Out's triumphant, deus ex ending for example. Original ending might have really been too painfully visceral though so perhaps it was a good call...
> 
> ...



Yeah, it seems a big issue nowadays, where there's all those unexplored subjects like race and equality, yet you have to tread really, really carefully.



d890 said:


> Was Jennifer very talkative in your interview? She wasn't really in mine



Not at all, no. But hey, in my LMU interview they also had this "active cop, quiet cop" thing. With Jennifer, though, sometimes it seemed like she had a difficult time making out what I was saying? That had me worried if my accent was too heavy or if I made sense in general. Did you have that? Like she was squinting when listening to you?


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 21, 2019)

Just wanted to chime in on the BlacKKKlansman discussion to say I disagree with y'all, which I can do because I'm not trying to impress any of you, so HA!

I think the film very deliberately sets up the Klansman as idiots because A) they largely are, even in real life, which if anything makes them even scarier and B) it was trying to play upon audience expectations on how these "feel good racism" movies (NOT NAMING ANY FELLOW OSCAR NOMINEE NAMES, BUT YOU KNOW THE ONE) sets up the idea of racism as something that can be conquered, and stopped. And if the film ended with that notion, I would agree with you all. But the actual ending (which rather spectacularly took my breath away) is very much arguing that these Hollywood endings are bullshit, and this issues can't just go away because of one successful police crackdown. It was a bold, chilling way to end the film, and I appreciate the hell out of the movie for it. One of my Top 10 films of last year, personally. 

That being said, there were better films on racism and corrupt institutions relessed last year. The Hate U Give, Blindspotting (which is so damn good) and ESPECIALLY If Beale Street Could Talk were all quite fantastic takes on the subject. And, hey, bringing it back to AFI for a second: I actually brought up Beale Street during my interview (they asked me about the last Oscar movie I saw, so I got ranting), and I mentioned how it was my second favorite film of the year, and lauded Barry Jenkins as one of our most brilliant filmmakers. Neither Thomas nor Kennedy had seen the film, and expressed little interest in it from what I could tell. Which bummed me out, while also somewhat explaining how the Oscar's could have so blindly snubbed it this year


----------



## BuddernScotch (Feb 21, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Just wanted to chime in on the BlacKKKlansman discussion to say I disagree with y'all, which I can do because I'm not trying to impress any of you, so HA!
> 
> I think the film very deliberately sets up the Klansman as idiots because A) they largely are, even in real life, which if anything makes them even scarier and B) it was trying to play upon audience expectations on how these "feel good racism" movies (NOT NAMING ANY FELLOW OSCAR NOMINEE NAMES, BUT YOU KNOW THE ONE) sets up the idea of racism as something that can be conquered, and stopped. And if the film ended with that notion, I would agree with you all. But the actual ending (which rather spectacularly took my breath away) is very much arguing that these Hollywood endings are bullshit, and this issues can't just go away because of one successful police crackdown. It was a bold, chilling way to end the film, and I appreciate the hell out of the movie for it. One of my Top 10 films of last year, personally.
> 
> That being said, there were better films on racism and corrupt institutions relessed last year. The Hate U Give, Blindspotting (which is so damn good) and ESPECIALLY If Beale Street Could Talk were all quite fantastic takes on the subject. And, hey, bringing it back to AFI for a second: I actually brought up Beale Street during my interview (they asked me about the last Oscar movie I saw, so I got ranting), and I mentioned how it was my second favorite film of the year, and lauded Barry Jenkins as one of our most brilliant filmmakers. Neither Thomas nor Kennedy had seen the film, and expressed little interest in it from what I could tell. Which bummed me out, while also somewhat explaining how the Oscar's could have so blindly snubbed it this year



Interesting i interpretation. I rather got the opposite - making the KKK seem like idiots almost dismisses them. Real-life people that had been dismissed as idiots at first do quite awful things (Hitler. And... others). 

And to me the ending felt exactly what you said it shouldn't feel like. As if racism is that easy to fool and deal with, As if it only happens in a bubble, and only heinous idiots carry it with them. Equating current events to the humorous tone of the rest of the film could have been a great juxtaposition but it felt too unorganic. What's terrifying about that level of hate is not that it comes from idiots and outliers in society but that it comes from people that will shake your hand when you meet them and are functioning parts of society with friends, family, dreams, intelligence... just like those they are being racist towards.

because I play games online, I've made some friends that are the exact opposite on the political spectrum from me. And if they knew from the start that I didn't look like them we probably wouldn't be friends. We're so much alike, yet when they learned I wasn't white ("but you sooouuund like such a white girl") they pulled away at first. This is such a little thing, but I'm using the example to highlight that if we met in real life, we may never have talked and never became friends, despite being so similar otherwise.


----------



## kreativesoul (Feb 21, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Just wanted to chime in on the BlacKKKlansman discussion to say I disagree with y'all, which I can do because I'm not trying to impress any of you, so HA!
> 
> I think the film very deliberately sets up the Klansman as idiots because A) they largely are, even in real life, which if anything makes them even scarier and B) it was trying to play upon audience expectations on how these "feel good racism" movies (NOT NAMING ANY FELLOW OSCAR NOMINEE NAMES, BUT YOU KNOW THE ONE) sets up the idea of racism as something that can be conquered, and stopped. And if the film ended with that notion, I would agree with you all. But the actual ending (which rather spectacularly took my breath away) is very much arguing that these Hollywood endings are bullshit, and this issues can't just go away because of one successful police crackdown. It was a bold, chilling way to end the film, and I appreciate the hell out of the movie for it. One of my Top 10 films of last year, personally.
> 
> That being said, there were better films on racism and corrupt institutions relessed last year. The Hate U Give, Blindspotting (which is so damn good) and ESPECIALLY If Beale Street Could Talk were all quite fantastic takes on the subject. And, hey, bringing it back to AFI for a second: I actually brought up Beale Street during my interview (they asked me about the last Oscar movie I saw, so I got ranting), and I mentioned how it was my second favorite film of the year, and lauded Barry Jenkins as one of our most brilliant filmmakers. Neither Thomas nor Kennedy had seen the film, and expressed little interest in it from what I could tell. Which bummed me out, while also somewhat explaining how the Oscar's could have so blindly snubbed it this year




It's actually crazy. There are a lot of movies they haven't seen. I brought up Crazy Rich Asians, Into the Spiderverse, A Star is Born, Instant Family, Jurassic World, Blindspotting(the only one Anna had seen),and a few more and nothing.


----------



## Qingyue (Feb 22, 2019)

Will have a skype interview! just have a question from the email..."please print the attached placard to use for your photo and have ready during the Admissions portion of the interview" i'm so confused. What does this mean though?


----------



## AdvancedGrapefruit (Feb 22, 2019)

Qingyue said:


> Will have a skype interview! just have a question from the email..."please print the attached placard to use for your photo and have ready during the Admissions portion of the interview" i'm so confused. What does this mean though?


 Admissions needs to be able to verify your identity for later in the process when they deliberate over your application. In person, they take a photo of you holding a placard for reference. Since you are conducting your interview over Skype, I imagine they want to take a screenshot of you. The email should come with an attachment; print that attachment out and then at some point admissions will ask you to hold it up so that they can take a screenshot of your face and of the identifying placard for their records.


----------



## Buusey (Feb 25, 2019)

Just had my interview. Like everyone said, super relaxed and I felt like I really, really killed it. Optimistic since Giovanni also mentioned the final interview number was very close to the final 28. Anna and Kevin mentioned their go-to being the Oscar movie question but since it was over, what I thought of it. Mentioned me not having seen Green Book but having been tuned into the online discourse. Anna said it was just a “safe” movie and Kevin liked that my favorites were Roma and The Favourite. A bit of trepidation on my part when the two thought I was referring to the “outrage machine”, which I’ll chalk up to being more of a generational thing, when I talked about the discourse of Green Book but IMO, I agree with all the talking points against the film about it not being a perspective that should be celebrated on the Oscar stage when so many POC haven’t had a chance to tell their perspectives and the movie having a white savior complex. Talked all sorts of things like what I’m working on currently, why graduate school, etc. but it was all worked in very conversationally. Again, like everyone else, felt very good leaving and gave Giovanni his props.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Feb 25, 2019)

Buusey said:


> Just had my interview. Like everyone said, super relaxed and I felt like I really, really killed it. Optimistic since Giovanni also mentioned the final interview number was very close to the final 28. Anna and Kevin mentioned their go-to being the Oscar movie question but since it was over, what I thought of it. Mentioned me not having seen Green Book but having been tuned into the online discourse. Anna said it was just a “safe” movie and Kevin liked that my favorites were Roma and The Favourite. A bit of trepidation on my part when the two thought I was referring to the “outrage machine”, which I’ll chalk up to being more of a generational thing, when I talked about the discourse of Green Book but IMO, I agree with all the talking points against the film about it not being a perspective that should be celebrated on the Oscar stage when so many POC haven’t had a chance to tell their perspectives and the movie having a white savior complex. Talked all sorts of things like what I’m working on currently, why graduate school, etc. but it was all worked in very conversationally. Again, like everyone else, felt very good leaving and gave Giovanni his props.



Wow that sounds amazing! And if the final number is close to the... eep ak jeepers+!!!!!! Really wish I didn't cry during my interview as soon as they opened with: "so does film mean a lot to you"? Then got so nervous at having cried that I laughed when they asked about my mother's illness that I wrote about in my autobio.........

Ah well! I'm so past sad anxious disappointment from radio silence after the first round of USC acceptances that I think it's great that I maybe made room for someone else!

I really can't wait until summer when I can go outside to be sad instead of having to stay inside while it hails to be sad.. ahk maybe I wont have to be sad maybe someone will pity take me. Maybe I'll go to Mars.

Anyways IM SUPER GREAT and your interview really does sound like it went splendidly. I just wish everyone could get in to their dream schools and do what they love. I truly wish....


----------



## StarChild (Feb 25, 2019)

@Buusey congratulations on having a great interview! It sounds like it went well. 

@BuddernScotch don't be so hard on yourself. It may not be how you intended to show it, but crying shows that film means a lot to you. There’s no way to tell what they were thinking, so just be proud of yourself that you got there and what will be will be. They’re professionals, I’m sure they look at many things in an interview.


----------



## Buusey (Feb 25, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> Wow that sounds amazing! And if the final number is close to the... eep ak jeepers+!!!!!! Really wish I didn't cry during my interview as soon as they opened with: "so does film mean a lot to you"? Then got so nervous at having cried that I laughed when they asked about my mother's illness that I wrote about in my autobio.........
> 
> Ah well! I'm so past sad anxious disappointment from radio silence after the first round of USC acceptances that I think it's great that I maybe made room for someone else!
> 
> ...



Remember, you were chosen because you have a specific voice that they were looking for— something different out of ~1,000 applicants. That is where most of your value as a screenwriter to them was and if the opening few minutes of your interview was the only part you weren’t sure of (maybe they even liked that FOR being different), I’m sure it wasn’t disqualifying at all!


----------



## Qingyue (Feb 26, 2019)

AdvancedGrapefruit said:


> Admissions needs to be able to verify your identity for later in the process when they deliberate over your application. In person, they take a photo of you holding a placard for reference. Since you are conducting your interview over Skype, I imagine they want to take a screenshot of you. The email should come with an attachment; print that attachment out and then at some point admissions will ask you to hold it up so that they can take a screenshot of your face and of the identifying placard for their records.



Thank You!!


----------



## AdvancedGrapefruit (Feb 26, 2019)

Qingyue said:


> Thank You!!


No problem! Best of luck in your interview.


----------



## StarChild (Feb 27, 2019)

I know it's still 2 weeks away, but I have to admit I'm getting pretty excited about the countdown. I love that we know the day the admits drop, though it does make this group less chatty.


----------



## Cody Young (Feb 27, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> I know it's still 2 weeks away, but I have to admit I'm getting pretty excited about the countdown. I love that we know the day the admits drop, though it does make this group less chatty.


It certainly does kind of kill the thread. Like you, I’m beyond excited for March 15th!!


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 27, 2019)

Yes, so much of these threads are slightly whiny, anxiety ridden posts about when the nightmare that is waiting for a decision can come to a close. As a writer of about 60% of them, can confirm.


----------



## StarChild (Feb 27, 2019)

Let’s start a new trend- 
What are people writing/outlining/rewriting currently? Or what else is taking up your creative time?


----------



## StarChild (Feb 27, 2019)

Oops- didn’t answer my own question. 
I’m working on a rewriting/reworking a Tv dramedy about vampires


----------



## Chris W (Feb 27, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Let’s start a new trend-
> What are people writing/outlining/rewriting currently? Or what else is taking up your creative time?


Feel free to start a new thread on this in the Lounge... I think there actually might be one already here:





__





						Icebreakers - What’s everyone doing to keep sane?
					

With results approaching, what is everyone doing to stay sane? When I’m not refreshing my email constantly, I’m working on a new script and watching my boyfriend play Breath of the Wild. ?



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## brothap (Feb 28, 2019)

Hey guys, I did not know where to post this. They invited me for an interview for cinematography on Tuesday, and I have been doing some research on AFI here, there are almost no cinematographer applicants in this forum, so I'm looking for new info, hope that's ok!

Did they ask you more than what was listed on the forum as possible subjects? Did you guys felt prepared enough?


----------



## StarChild (Feb 28, 2019)

brothap said:


> Hey guys, I did not know where to post this. They invited me for an interview for cinematography on Tuesday, and I have been doing some research on AFI here, there are almost no cinematographer applicants in this forum, so I'm looking for new info, hope that's ok!
> 
> Did they ask you more than what was listed on the forum as possible subjects? Did you guys felt prepared enough?



CONGRATULATIONS on the interview!
I felt pretty prepared for mine. I think everything that was asked in my interview has been covered by others, but just in case. - I'm not sure how much the questions will cross-over to cinematography, but they basically asked me about my script and what inspired it - for you I'm sure that would be something like what inspired the look of your piece and just discussing styles you liked. We talked about where I'm from for a bit, partly because it specifically played into my script. We talked about why writing, and they told me some about the AFI program and how rigorous it is and discussed that and what I liked about it. We also did the standard "what did I like for best film in the Oscars" which now is likely what did you think of the Oscars. We discussed my favorite movie. Honestly, I agree with everyone on here, the interview was very laid back and I didn't feel as much pressure to perform as other interviews I've had. I think something that might be useful for you is to check what cinematographers applying to other programs are being asked as there may be cross-over. I'd guess they'll discuss visual storytelling or what you like about that and styles maybe which films you love or influence you. It'll probably be pretty free-flowing too. 
I'm sorry this isn't very helpful, but GOOD LUCK! I'm sure you'll do great and I'm glad you posted on here. It's great to get to talk to people from different disciplines. Please let us know how it goes afterwards!


----------



## d890 (Mar 1, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Yes, so much of these threads are slightly whiny, anxiety ridden posts about when the nightmare that is waiting for a decision can come to a close. As a writer of about 60% of them, can confirm.


Hahaha totally true.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 4, 2019)

Hey! Just checking, did anyone else get an email basically explaining financial aid and the cost of AFI today? Probably nothing, but I’m wanting this to be something positive.


----------



## alanray (Mar 4, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Hey! Just checking, did anyone else get an email basically explaining financial aid and the cost of AFI today? Probably nothing, but I’m wanting this to be something positive.


I did not. Please do not crush my spirit


----------



## Dean (Mar 4, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Hey! Just checking, did anyone else get an email basically explaining financial aid and the cost of AFI today? Probably nothing, but I’m wanting this to be something positive.


Nooo. Me neither


----------



## Dean (Mar 4, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Hey! Just checking, did anyone else get an email basically explaining financial aid and the cost of AFI today? Probably nothing, but I’m wanting this to be something positive.


did you mention to Giovanni the need for financial aid? wondering if this is for people who specified their need for such info.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 4, 2019)

Dean said:


> did you mention to Giovanni the need for financial aid? wondering if this is for people who specified their need for such info.


I did specify that I was planning to get financial aid and take out loans. Good call. Probably nothing. Aw well! 
@alanray your spirit should remain intact.


----------



## alanray (Mar 4, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> I did specify that I was planning to get financial aid and take out loans. Good call. Probably nothing. Aw well!
> @alanray your spirit should remain intact.


Alright lol


----------



## Isabellagrcia (Mar 4, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Hey! Just checking, did anyone else get an email basically explaining financial aid and the cost of AFI today? Probably nothing, but I’m wanting this to be something positive.


Yup.


----------



## Dean (Mar 5, 2019)

I still want to get an idea of how many people got that email?


----------



## Dean (Mar 5, 2019)

I’m really anxious about the possibility of this being an early indication of our fates. I just sent Giovanni an email asking him about this.


----------



## Yuk (Mar 5, 2019)

Dean said:


> I’m really anxious about the possibility of this being an early indication of our fates. I just sent Giovanni an email asking him about this.


If you don't mind, could you share the info when you get a reply? I'm a producing applicant and didn't get the email.


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 5, 2019)

Curious question to the two people (@Isabellagrcia and @Cdemon) who received the financial aid email, have you already submitted your fafsa to the school and whatnot? I’m wondering if that has any bearing on it. I checked my empower account and it displays all my relevant financial aid information or rather the fact that they have received my documents at least.


----------



## Dean (Mar 5, 2019)

Yuk said:


> If you don't mind, could you share the info when you get a reply? I'm a producing applicant and didn't get the email.


Ofc


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 5, 2019)

Will chime in to say I too got the email last night, but I personally would nor read to much into it. A very standard form letter, honestly. I submitted my FAFSA and did ask about funding during the little pre-interview, so that can easily be the reasoning. Honestly, more pissed because the subject like that popped up in my email was "2019-2020 Financial Aid Information," and my heart skipped a beat thinking it was for USC. IT AIN'T TIME FOR ME TO THINK ABOUT YOU YET, AFI.

For those with the FOMO, here's the entire letter if you are curious. Very basic stuff. and a lot of coached language ("IF you are accepted" used a lot.) The most illuminating piece of info being the fact that you don't find out how much aid you got from the school until AFTER you put down the $1,000 deposit. So eek on both of those things.

-------------------

*Dear AFI Conservatory Candidate:

The AFI Conservatory Admissions Committee has notified me that you have applied to become an AFI Conservatory Fellow. In an effort to better prepare you financially should you be accepted into the Conservatory, this letter offers information about financial aid available to help meet your educational needs, how to apply for aid, and how to determine your eligibility for aid. Most Fellows attending the AFI Conservatory obtain financial assistance.



First Year Tuition and Fees at the Conservatory

For the 2019-2020 academic year, the tuition and fees for the Conservatory are as follows:



Full Tuition: $ 55,965 

Fees: $ 3,383 



A $1,000 tuition deposit is paid upon your acceptance to hold your position in the program.  The remaining balance of tuition and fees is paid in two installments of $29,174 per term. Any financial aid granted will be factored in and will reduce the amount of your out of pocket payment.



In addition to the tuition and fees mentioned above, living expenses of $28,922 are added to your cost of attendance budget so that you may receive financial assistance up to $88,270. This cost of attendance is for the nine month period beginning August and ending in June and was determined based upon a survey of enrolled Fellows.



What Aid is Available at the Conservatory?

Federal Direct student loans will make up the majority of your aid eligibility at the AFI Conservatory. Typically, the Federal Direct Loan and Federal Direct Graduate PLUS loan have been the foundation of aid offered to graduate students.



To be eligible for Federal Direct student loans, applicants must be either citizens or permanent residents of the United States and, among other federal requirements, must not have a current federal student loan default on record.



Federal Direct Unsubsidized Loan

The Federal Direct Loan program is a low interest loan program available to assist with educational costs. The key features of this loan are:

A fixed interest rate of 6.6%
Loan fees of up to 1.062% (will be taken out of your loan prior to disbursement)
Up to $20,500 per year in eligibility
Ten year standard repayment with other repayment options available


The Federal Direct Unsubsidized Loan is not based on financial need and the government does NOT pay the interest on behalf of a borrower at any time. You can pay interest while in school or allow it to accrue to be capitalized and paid during loan repayment.



The maximum amount of Federal Direct Loan funds that you may borrow will depend on your prior educational experience. If you have a bachelor’s degree, or have completed at least three years of undergraduate study, you will be eligible for graduate level loans at the Conservatory.



For those admitted without at least three years of undergraduate study completed, annual loan limits and terms will vary based upon the amount of undergraduate coursework completed.



Federal Direct Graduate PLUS Loan

The Federal Direct Graduate PLUS loan is also available to assist graduate level students with educational costs. The key features of this loan are:

Approval based on your credit history but not your FICO score
A fixed interest rate of 7.6%
Loan fees of up to 4.248% (may be taken out of your loan prior to disbursement).
Maximum eligibility equal to your cost of attendance budget ($88,270) less your Federal Direct Loans plus any other aid received
Ten year standard repayment with other repayment options available


Private Loans

Private, alternative educational loans are also available to assist you with the cost of education at the AFI Conservatory. Each private loan will vary with respect to application requirements, interest rates (generally variable) and loan fees. Applying with a co-signer may be required. As they are not federally guaranteed loans, they are based on your credit history, credit score and/or the credit score of your co-signer.

Scholarships

The AFI Conservatory offers scholarship support to first year Fellows. Although the AFI Conservatory does offer scholarships, we encourage you to research and apply for any private scholarships for which you may be eligible. There are several free, online scholarship search engines (www.fastweb.com is the most comprehensive) to assist you in this process. You will also find information about private scholarships on our website.



How to Apply for Aid at the Conservatory


If you wish to apply for financial aid at the AFI Conservatory, you must follow the steps outlined below:



STEP ONE: Obtain your federal FSA Identification Number (FSA ID) at www.fafsa.gov. Your federal FSA ID will never change and will be used to apply for federal aid, apply for your federal student loans and track your loans in the future. Obtaining your FSA ID is the first step in applying for aid at the Conservatory. You should do this immediately upon receiving this letter and keep it in your records.



STEP TWO: File your Free Application for Federal Student Aid (FAFSA) online at www.fafsa.gov. You may use your federal FSA ID to electronically sign your FAFSA on the Web. Make sure that the Conservatory is listed as one of the schools designated to receive your application. Please file your 2019/2020 FAFSA online by April 15, 2019, for timely processing of your aid application. The Conservatory’s school code for the FAFSA is G22220. Do not wait until you have heard from the Admissions Committee; file your FAFSA today.



STEP THREE: Read your mail and e-mail! There may be additional items that the Financial Aid Office will need to finalize your eligibility. The most common item requested, if needed, will be a copy of your 2018 federal income tax return. The Financial Aid Office will send you a request first via e-mail for any additional documents.



STEP FOUR: The Financial Aid Office will process your file and your financial aid award eligibility information will be made available to you on the Empower web portal at www.AFI.com/empower only after the Conservatory receives your $1,000 deposit. At that time, you will receive information on the federal direct loan programs, and how to complete the mandatory on-line entrance loan counseling and PLUS counseling required before receiving your funds. Completing this process as early as possible will ensure that funds are available shortly after your fall term begins.



How You Will Receive Your Aid at the Conservatory


Provided that you have applied for aid in a timely manner, your funds should be ready for you when you arrive for classes in August. Because your funds will not be available on or before the first week of classes, you will need to prepare financially for any moving costs or start-up costs you may incur before August 19, 2019.





All funds will be disbursed in two equal installments. You will receive one-half of your funds for the first term and one-half of your funds when registering for the second term. At this time, loan funds are being issued via electronic fund transfer (EFT). All aid will be used to pay Conservatory tuition and fees before being refunded for living and/or personal expenses.

Help is Available!
If you have any questions regarding the financial aid process at the AFI Conservatory, please contact me via e-mail at trodler@AFI.com.


Sincerely,

Trina Rodler

Director, Financial Aid*


----------



## Isabellagrcia (Mar 5, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> Curious question to the two people (@Isabellagrcia and @Cdemon) who received the financial aid email, have you already submitted your fafsa to the school and whatnot? I’m wondering if that has any bearing on it. I checked my empower account and it displays all my relevant financial aid information or rather the fact that they have received my documents at least.


I just submitted it about 2 days ago, but in the email, it gives information about when to submit it in April.

I honestly didn’t read too much into the financial email.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 5, 2019)

@Cody Young @Dean 
I did submit FAFSA, and yes I wouldn’t read much into it. I’ve just been in the whole waiting loop for other schools and so I’m all hyped up.


----------



## Dean (Mar 5, 2019)

I haven’t submitted the FAFSA if that’s why. And Giovanni got back to me without directly answering my question about the email, simply stating that we should wait until 3/15. Oh well, life has to go on no matter how this plays out.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 5, 2019)

I think the FAFSA thing makes sense though. I don’t think it means anything.


----------



## d890 (Mar 5, 2019)

Ten days left!


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 5, 2019)

d890 said:


> Ten days left!


The wait is killing me!


----------



## d890 (Mar 5, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> The wait is killing me!


same...


----------



## alanray (Mar 5, 2019)

I'm so anxious!


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Mar 5, 2019)

On the topic of waiting — come on, guys, the exact date makes it so much easier! We all know the day we will meet our fate. 
Personally, I'm a lot more teased by unspecified decisions dates, like with LMU Writing for the Screen. Some people got their acceptance letters, but there's no way to know exactly when it's over and if you've made it or not.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 5, 2019)

Lifeisnoholiday said:


> On the topic of waiting — come on, guys, the exact date makes it so much easier! We all know the day we will meet our fate.
> Personally, I'm a lot more teased by unspecified decisions dates, like with LMU Writing for the Screen. Some people got their acceptance letters, but there's no way to know exactly when it's over and if you've made it or not.


Yes, I 100% agree with you. I would just like it to be sooner. But yes even if it made it a week later, I’d take it over the maddening unknown.


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Mar 6, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Yes, I 100% agree with you. I would just like it to be sooner. But yes even if it made it a week later, I’d take it over the maddening unknown.



Yeah, being in the dark is always the worst


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 10, 2019)

We’re in the final week of waiting. Best of luck to everyone as we wait for Friday to decide our respective fates (in a good, non-stressful way of course). 5 days


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Mar 10, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> We’re in the final week of waiting. Best of luck to everyone as we wait for Friday to decide our respective fates (in a good, non-stressful way of course). 5 days





Cody Young said:


> We’re in the final week of waiting. Best of luck to everyone as we wait for Friday to decide our respective fates (in a good, non-stressful way of course). 5 days



Yep, gonna be a lot of emotion here in 5 days. Everyone good luck!


----------



## Dean (Mar 10, 2019)

What are you guys plan Bs just curious. I think it actually helps everyone thinking about our alternatives. What are you planning to do to keep improve your writing should you be rejected?


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Mar 10, 2019)

Dean said:


> What are you guys plan Bs just curious. I think it actually helps everyone thinking about our alternatives. What are you planning to do to keep improve your writing should you be rejected?



I'm also waiting for NYU decision. If all else fails, I got accepted to LMU, so.... what about you?


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 10, 2019)

Dean said:


> What are you guys plan Bs just curious. I think it actually helps everyone thinking about our alternatives. What are you planning to do to keep improve your writing should you be rejected?


My plan B would definitely be NYU, followed by Columbia (although I can’t help but flip flop those two schools every day, they are both sooooo good). If by some unfortunate, although equally possible, outcome I’m not accepted to any of those 3 schools, I have already been accepted into Boston. AFI is my favorite choice by far though.


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 10, 2019)

Dean said:


> What are you guys plan Bs just curious. I think it actually helps everyone thinking about our alternatives. What are you planning to do to keep improve your writing should you be rejected?


What is your plan B though?


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Mar 10, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> My plan B would definitely be NYU, followed by Columbia (although I can’t help but flip flop those two schools every day, they are both sooooo good). If by some unfortunate, although equally possible, outcome I’m not accepted to any of those 3 schools, I have already been accepted into Boston. AFI is my favorite choice by far though.



So that NYU interview didn't make you change your mind THAT much, after all? I remember your post in the NYU thread. Cause I'm 50/50 between AFI and NYU after my interview with the latter, tbh. I'd love to see a nice comparison of those programs, as I couldn't find any . Or do a separate thread on that comparison, perhaps.


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 10, 2019)

Lifeisnoholiday said:


> So that NYU interview didn't make you change your mind THAT much, after all? I remember your post in the NYU thread. Cause I'm 50/50 between AFI and NYU after my interview with the latter, tbh. I'd love to see a nice comparison of those programs, as I couldn't find any . Or do a separate thread on that comparison, perhaps.


NYU definitely jumped up in my ideal rankings after my interview. The reason being that it is more of a writing focused program, which is more of my concern than the actual filmmaking aspect, although both are very important in the grand scheme of things career wise. Mostly I view living in LA as one of the important aspects that I considered while looking for MFA programs. I figured being surrounded by the industry while studying would be very beneficial to my career long term. Whereas living in NYC would be cool, but it is cold there. Which is actually a big part of my decision, even though it feels superficial to say that. Overall, AFI and USC were my top 2 and even then I still ranked AFI higher on my list due to their willingness to create more experimental type films versus USC’s commercialized approach to film. Overall, it depends on where I get accepted but seeing as I’m definitley out in the USC race, AFI has become my clear cut favorite and overall first hope. The waiting game is never easy though. I figure these next 5 days may be rough on my sanity.


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Mar 10, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> NYU definitely jumped up in my ideal rankings after my interview. The reason being that it is more of a writing focused program, which is more of my concern than the actual filmmaking aspect, although both are very important in the grand scheme of things career wise. Mostly I view living in LA as one of the important aspects that I considered while looking for MFA programs. I figured being surrounded by the industry while studying would be very beneficial to my career long term. Whereas living in NYC would be cool, but it is cold there. Which is actually a big part of my decision, even though it feels superficial to say that. Overall, AFI and USC were my top 2 and even then I still ranked AFI higher on my list due to their willingness to create more experimental type films versus USC’s commercialized approach to film. Overall, it depends on where I get accepted but seeing as I’m definitley out in the USC race, AFI has become my clear cut favorite and overall first hope. The waiting game is never easy though. I figure these next 5 days may be rough on my sanity.



Yeah, their philosophy of teaching those three mediums simultaneously is what makes me extremely curious. With AFI, I'm fascinated by the prospect of making three shorts in that first year. So at the end of the day, it's pure writing vs. seeing your work come to life. 

NYU being so far from Hollywood was the main reason I regarded it as my second choice after AFI for quite some time. However, Shinho Lee put it in an interesting perspective during our interview. According to him, it's better to take in all the culture in NY, mature and polish your work and only then go to Hollywood. I guess it's 50/50 between that and engaging as early as possible.

What really made me think a lot is the way I felt after my interview with Shinho — just simply great, very comfortable and inspired. Maybe it's important to sort of follow my heart on this one.


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 10, 2019)

Lifeisnoholiday said:


> Yeah, their philosophy of teaching those three mediums simultaneously is what makes me extremely curious. With AFI, I'm fascinated by the prospect of making three shorts in that first year. So at the end of the day, it's pure writing vs. seeing your work come to life.
> 
> NYU being so far from Hollywood was the main reason I regarded it as my second choice after AFI for quite some time. However, Shinho Lee put it in an interesting perspective during our interview. According to him, it's better to take in all the culture in NY, mature and polish your work and only then go to Hollywood. I guess it's 50/50 between that and engaging as early as possible.
> 
> What really made me think a lot is the way I felt after my interview with Shinho — just simply great, very comfortable and inspired. Maybe it's important to sort of follow my heart on this one.


It sounds like he brought up a great point. In my interview with Richard Wesley, he mentioned how the film culture in NYC is more experienced in that the people who produce films in NYC are the same ones who worked in LA for years before moving back home to NYC. Essentially, the film culture in NYC is existent, but it’s of a different nature than LA. It seems like the opportunities in LA range from entry to the tip top of the food chain, whereas NYC provides a variety of positions but with really experienced professionals.


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Mar 10, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> It sounds like he brought up a great point. In my interview with Richard Wesley, he mentioned how the film culture in NYC is more experienced in that the people who produce films in NYC are the same ones who worked in LA for years before moving back home to NYC. Essentially, the film culture in NYC is existent, but it’s of a different nature than LA. It seems like the opportunities in LA range from entry to the tip top of the food chain, whereas NYC provides a variety of positions but with really experienced professionals.



Oh, that's another thing to consider, something I've never thought about. I wonder, though, what opportunities exactly do they have there (definitely not with Amazon Studios lol).


----------



## Dean (Mar 10, 2019)

Lifeisnoholiday said:


> Yeah, their philosophy of teaching those three mediums simultaneously is what makes me extremely curious. With AFI, I'm fascinated by the prospect of making three shorts in that first year. So at the end of the day, it's pure writing vs. seeing your work come to life.
> 
> NYU being so far from Hollywood was the main reason I regarded it as my second choice after AFI for quite some time. However, Shinho Lee put it in an interesting perspective during our interview. According to him, it's better to take in all the culture in NY, mature and polish your work and only then go to Hollywood. I guess it's 50/50 between that and engaging as early as possible.
> 
> What really made me think a lot is the way I felt after my interview with Shinho — just simply great, very comfortable and inspired. Maybe it's important to sort of follow my heart on this one.


First I want to jump into the discussion comparing NYU with AFI. Over the past 2 years, although not attending NYU, I had some quite substantial experience with this institution by working with its students on various projects and took two of its summer writing courses (for the two summer writing courses, I was the only non-NYU student, one is an undergrad class and the other one is mainly all grads, with an entire class of MFA/MBA students). 
What I also have to say before I detail all my experience with NYU is that I have gotten rejected twice (last year and presumably this year), both without an interview, from the MFA film program. So please know that, despite my effort to be fair, there is almost an unavoidable* sour grape factor* in what I am about to say.
I moved to NYC after my college graduation solely for the purpose of attending its MFA program. I enrolled the fore-mentioned two writing courses, Intro to Dramatic Writing by Paul Thompson and Short Scripts by Ken Friedman. I had an amazing experience in both of those courses. Paul Thompson is a celebrity teacher in NYU with deep acting background. Friedman is the head of the NYU grad script writing. So it is fair to say that they are a good representation of NYU's teaching body. Excuse me for not being very modest but I believed both teachers liked my scripts a lot and I got an A from both classes. Fried seemed very happy after knowing that I was about to apply to his program that summer and offered to write me a recommendation letter without my asking, which I gladly accepted.
What was unexpected from both classes, however, was how poorly most other NYU students wrote. For Thompson's writing class it was understandable because it was an entry level undergrad class and a lot of the students were not even from film major (they were either wavering or just came here for fun). But for the grad duo-majors, it was obvious that writing was not their strong suit. That class being mandatory, all the duo-majors (of one year, I forgot which) took it together in the summer, which might have been an easy way to get it over with.
Another thing that felt strange to me at the time was how often LGBTQ and minority themes were flaring up in those two classes. I'm an Asian living in the U.S. so I think it grants me some right to comment on this issue. LGBTQ and minority issues have my fullest respect but it felt to me that these themes were flooding the NYU students' body of work. For the Short Script class, I think over half of the scripts the students end up writing were on such topics. Again there is nothing wrong with such topics themselves, but the apparently easy acceptance of works bearing such topics as quality writing almost unavoidably encouraged more writers to write on such topics than the actual number of people who cared.
Overall, what I have mentioned above does not constitute *an ounce of real evidence* but they did start to make me suspect that NYU's admission was curating a certain taste or attitude in its prospective attendees. And I found out about the portfolios of other admitted students only strengthened my suspicion, that two out of two incoming grad students I knew made film about left wing issues. My conclusion is this: NYU's writing teachers are every capable and helpful, but the students that the admission likely to favor are more often opinionated than not.


----------



## Dean (Mar 10, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> NYU definitely jumped up in my ideal rankings after my interview. The reason being that it is more of a writing focused program, which is more of my concern than the actual filmmaking aspect, although both are very important in the grand scheme of things career wise. Mostly I view living in LA as one of the important aspects that I considered while looking for MFA programs. I figured being surrounded by the industry while studying would be very beneficial to my career long term. Whereas living in NYC would be cool, but it is cold there. Which is actually a big part of my decision, even though it feels superficial to say that. Overall, AFI and USC were my top 2 and even then I still ranked AFI higher on my list due to their willingness to create more experimental type films versus USC’s commercialized approach to film. Overall, it depends on where I get accepted but seeing as I’m definitley out in the USC race, AFI has become my clear cut favorite and overall first hope. The waiting game is never easy though. I figure these next 5 days may be rough on my sanity.


I do want to offer a different perspective on that. NYU's dramatic writing is undoubtably more writing focused (and they do produce scripts for the screen) but you will be surprised how little a proportion of the MFA Film students are writer-minded people. Most of whom I know want to cover as many professions as possible i.e. directing, editing, cinematography, acting...
NYU dose not differentiate its film students like AFI does and if only considering writing, I think AFI's screenwriting is still a better place to be than NYU


----------



## Dean (Mar 10, 2019)

Lifeisnoholiday said:


> Yeah, their philosophy of teaching those three mediums simultaneously is what makes me extremely curious. With AFI, I'm fascinated by the prospect of making three shorts in that first year. So at the end of the day, it's pure writing vs. seeing your work come to life.
> 
> NYU being so far from Hollywood was the main reason I regarded it as my second choice after AFI for quite some time. However, Shinho Lee put it in an interesting perspective during our interview. According to him, it's better to take in all the culture in NY, mature and polish your work and only then go to Hollywood. I guess it's 50/50 between that and engaging as early as possible.
> 
> What really made me think a lot is the way I felt after my interview with Shinho — just simply great, very comfortable and inspired. Maybe it's important to sort of follow my heart on this one.


"the culture of NYC" is an interesting topic. I spoke to a NYU girl who lived in Brooklyn for 6 years and she complained about how she was pressured to dress in that "Brooklyn" look. Have a walk in  that district (or the streets around Tisch, for that matter) and you will know what I mean. I still love the city in many ways but I do think the film student crowd is more monotone than most people would expect.


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 10, 2019)

Dean said:


> I do want to offer a different perspective on that. NYU's dramatic writing is undoubtably more writing focused (and they do produce scripts for the screen) but you will be surprised how little a proportion of the MFA Film students are writer-minded people. Most of whom I know want to cover as many professions as possible i.e. directing, editing, cinematography, acting...
> NYU dose not differentiate its film students like AFI does and if only considering writing, I think AFI's screenwriting is still a better place to be than NYU


That's really interesting to hear, aside from the fact that AFI was always going to be my overwhelming first choice regardless of whatever else, I had believed and accepted that their writing program was going to be more integrated with the whole of film and less focused on the craft of writing itself. In a respect, this has always been one of the appealing aspects to AFI's program as it allows for you to actually work on a set with fellows from other disciplines. However, being that my writing was by far the most important thing I had considered when examining prospective grad schools, I assumed that NYU would rank higher in that regard (seeing as it is a three tiered program that focuses on a variety of different subjects, I mean sketch writing seems to me like such a cool course). However, seeing that AFI was already one of my top choices and reading your thoughts on the respective writing programs, I'm happy to say AFI went up in my book even more. Although that does make waiting over the next 5 days very hard lol.


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Mar 10, 2019)

@Dean 

First of all, thanks for sharing! It really benefits to see different perspectives. I've got to ask, though, why did you apply two years in a row? I mean, you do sound critical of a quite a few aspects of studying at Dramatic Writing.

By the way, it's my second attempt, too. I got virtually ignored in four schools the first time around. I know how crushing it feels, but hey — the protagonist must go through the ordeal and so on in order to ultimately prevail ;-)


----------



## StarChild (Mar 10, 2019)

I found all these thoughts helpful. 
For me, I'm hoping AFI works out, it's my first choice. USC and it were tied, because I like the sound of AFI's program and USC because I figured it was the best known in the industry and might give me more internship possibilities. I don't know that that's actually the case though. And I don't think I know as much about their program. THat said, if I got into both it'd be hard to decide.  I applied to a few other schools, but if I don't get in anywhere then I plan to try to get some work in the industry or industry adjacent keep writing like a mother- and see what happens. I want to produce some material and maybe I'll apply again next year and maybe I'll be working another way _in_. 

Just to throw in my two cents about NYU, I think that the program there is supposed to be good. I don't like that the film department and the writing department don't seem to officially talk or collaborate at all. I think you'd have to work to make those things happen on your own, but I do think you could make it happen. A possible downside to NYU is that *if you want to live and work in LA after school, NYU would give you more connections in NYC, but obviously tons of NYU grads move to and work in LA, so just something to consider. I've meet a few students from there, and while I don't know their writing, they are all smart cookies. They seem to really like the program and teachers. There are some classes they said were more effective than others, but I think that's anywhere. That said, I don't know these students well, but they seemed to be happy with their decision to attend there.  

I hope we all get in at AFI, and wherever else we've applied and have the burden of choice come Friday.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 10, 2019)

If anyone knows or has spoken to any current AFI students, I'd love to hear more about what they think. What they like, don't like etc. I love the idea of doing some production and my interviewers were pretty clear that writing is still the bulk of the work so I'm not worried about not getting enough writing in if I'm lucky enough to get in


----------



## Isabellagrcia (Mar 10, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> If anyone knows or has spoken to any current AFI students, I'd love to hear more about what they think. What they like, don't like etc. I love the idea of doing some production and my interviewers were pretty clear that writing is still the bulk of the work so I'm not worried about not getting enough writing in if I'm lucky enough to get in


My interviewers told me that screenwriting fellows have a set amount of production hours they have to do, so you'd definitely get to work on some productions!


----------



## alanray (Mar 10, 2019)

As I'm certainly out for USC, AFI has for sure become my number 1 option. I'm really placing my hopes on them, I would be more than thrilled to go there. They're an amazing program and the collaboration they have between writers and film production right from the go in making 3 short films entices me so much. Although if I don't make it, my next two choices would be LMU then Chapman. I really hope I get at least one of those three schools.

As for Dean's comments on the liberal, PC culture at NYU, don't think for a second it isn't just like that at USC. I have a friend that is a screenwriting professor at USC and he has told me a lot about the program. They're all about that very anal, PC culture over there. To the point where I was actually being advised to censor myself in certain ways in my application materials because it didn't fit with their liberal viewpoints. It just is what it is. They're looking for a certain group of people to fill out their classes. I get it, it's whatever.

So I think this is one of the big advantages AFI actually has over USC (nothing against USC, they were still my first choice). Just that what I know of USC is that they can be very sheltered and a little censoring at times, while when I was interviewing for AFI I DIRECTLY asked them if there would be any creative censorship of what I want to write. And their simple answer was: "Lol no. You can fucking write whatever you want." That's a plus for me folks.

Edit: I hope this doesn't come off as some tirade lol. Just sharing some of my knowledge about the differences between schools. I really hope to see some of you really friendly people at AFI! I hope we all get in


----------



## Buusey (Mar 11, 2019)

alanray said:


> As I'm certainly out for USC, AFI has for sure become my number 1 option. I'm really placing my hopes on them, I would be more than thrilled to go there. They're an amazing program and the collaboration they have between writers and film production right from the go in making 3 short films entices me so much. Although if I don't make it, my next two choices would be LMU then Chapman. I really hope I get at least one of those three schools.
> 
> As for Dean's comments on the liberal, PC culture at NYU, don't think for a second it isn't just like that at USC. I have a friend that is a screenwriting professor at USC and he has told me a lot about the program. They're all about that very anal, PC culture over there. To the point where I was actually being advised to censor myself in certain ways in my application materials because it didn't fit with their liberal viewpoints. It just is what it is. They're looking for a certain group of people to fill out their classes. I get it, it's whatever.
> 
> ...



Just curious but what do you want to write that you wouldn’t be able to write because of “liberal PC culture”?


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 11, 2019)

alanray said:


> As I'm certainly out for USC, AFI has for sure become my number 1 option. I'm really placing my hopes on them, I would be more than thrilled to go there. They're an amazing program and the collaboration they have between writers and film production right from the go in making 3 short films entices me so much. Although if I don't make it, my next two choices would be LMU then Chapman. I really hope I get at least one of those three schools.
> 
> As for Dean's comments on the liberal, PC culture at NYU, don't think for a second it isn't just like that at USC. I have a friend that is a screenwriting professor at USC and he has told me a lot about the program. They're all about that very anal, PC culture over there. To the point where I was actually being advised to censor myself in certain ways in my application materials because it didn't fit with their liberal viewpoints. It just is what it is. They're looking for a certain group of people to fill out their classes. I get it, it's whatever.
> 
> ...


I do agree with what you said to an extent, in that even though I’m a very liberal individual myself, I do worry about the desire to censor one’s work because it doesn’t conform to a pre conceived notion of politeness or a comfortability with the subject. However, my hope is that any of these programs would not be inclined to censor any particular piece of work because of dicey themes. Let’s be honest here, we’re writers. We are meant to explore the many facets of a great many issues and if a given program takes issue with a piece of work that does just that, well frankly it’s not a program that should have any sort of success (in my mind at least). That being said, these programs are highly lauded in the film industry and have produced some highly talented writers so I find it hard to believe they censor work to that great of an extent. Furthermore, I do think AFI is better at producing films about topics that are deemed as unconventional not because they simply allow it but because they seem to wholeheartedly embrace it. For proof of this, I would recommend checking out Ari Aster’s thesis film from AFI, The Strange Thing About The Johnson’s. It’s delightful in its boundary pushing mentality.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 11, 2019)

@alanray the more info the better regardless.


Cody Young said:


> I do agree with what you said to an extent, in that even though I’m a very liberal individual myself, I do worry about the desire to censor one’s work because it doesn’t conform to a pre conceived notion of politeness or a comfortability with the subject. However, my hope is that any of these programs would not be inclined to censor any particular piece of work because of dicey themes. Let’s be honest here, we’re writers. We are meant to explore the many facets of a great many issues and if a given program takes issue with a piece of work that does just that, well frankly it’s not a program that should have any sort of success (in my mind at least). That being said, these programs are highly lauded in the film industry and have produced some highly talented writers so I find it hard to believe they censor work to that great of an extent. Furthermore, I do think AFI is better at producing films about topics that are deemed as unconventional not because they simply allow it but because they seem to wholeheartedly embrace it. For proof of this, I would recommend checking out Ari Aster’s thesis film from AFI, The Strange Thing About The Johnson’s. It’s delightful in its boundary pushing mentality.


agreed.


----------



## alanray (Mar 11, 2019)

I was basically just told to avoid certain words in my application materials. One character should not refer to another character as a "bitch". I should not describe a female character as "beautiful" but instead as "attractive" because that would have been sexually objectifying her. Writing about a character that gets raped in a story would be considered very taboo and might get backlash from your peers (that happened apparently). Those are the examples I have from my guy that teaches at USC. Not that it would be impossible to write certain stories, just that it may be more difficult. I don't know if using some of these words would have actually been a make or break thing or not but I just took his advice because I didn't want to do anything to possibly jeopardize my chances of getting in. I haven't seen Ari Aster's thesis film but I do know about it lol! It sounds very interesting and taboo. That's the kind of thing I'm talking about.


----------



## Isabellagrcia (Mar 11, 2019)

alanray said:


> I was basically just told to avoid certain words in my application materials. One character should not refer to another character as a "bitch". I should not describe a female character as "beautiful" but instead as "attractive" because that would have been sexually objectifying her. Writing about a character that gets raped in a story would be considered very taboo and might get backlash from your peers (that happened apparently). Those are the examples I have from my guy that teaches at USC. Not that it would be impossible to write certain stories, just that it may be more difficult. I don't know if using some of these words would have actually been a make or break thing or not but I just took his advice because I didn't want to do anything to possibly jeopardize my chances of getting in. I haven't seen Ari Aster's thesis film but I do know about it lol! It sounds very interesting and taboo. That's the kind of thing I'm talking about.


TW: Sexual abuse and suicide

I really don't know the context of these words used in your script, so I'm just going to speak in a general sense re: "beautiful." Sorry if I'm going to generalize, but particularly in the past, some writers have taken to simply describing women as "beautiful," while the male characters are given a lot more depth. 

If there really is no getting around her attractiveness, such as we're seeing her through the eyes of another character or she uses her looks as a tool or whatever, then yes, describe her through her attractiveness. Do it for a purpose. Not simply because she's beautiful. The way I see it, it's a way to explore your character and find a more creative way to describe her.

As for the rape situation: It's become very commonplace to get women characters to _grow _or _evolve_ through a really horrible situation they have to go through, usually rape. While rape isn't necessarily taboo, look at _Room_ for example, the way that it's portrayed should be taken more seriously. There have been many instances in which it seems more like a situation to just see the woman in a sexually grotesque position. Again, if there's no getting around it, I think _Room _did a generally good job of it. 

I see this all as another way to explore other story possibilities instead of censorship. It's a challenge, to have to force yourself to think outside of the ordinary. I also want to write about some topics that are hard to talk about such as mental illness and suicidal thoughts. That's another situation in which you have to educate yourself before just showing someone killing oneself because there is a spike in suicides when it's graphically portrayed in media.

I'm not sure why you can't use "bitch," though? I'd have to see it possibly?

I don't think these words would "make or break" your entry into a program since the whole point of these programs is to learn. Everyone is just a lot more aware of what they say and do now because of the social climate that we're living in so I guess your interviewer thought he'd alert you, but should've done a better job of explaining. It's not a matter of just not saying a word or not doing something, but understanding why you shouldn't.


----------



## alanray (Mar 11, 2019)

Isabellagrcia said:


> TW: Sexual abuse and suicide
> 
> I really don't know the context of these words used in your script, so I'm just going to speak in a general sense re: "beautiful." Sorry if I'm going to generalize, but particularly in the past, some writers have taken to simply describing women as "beautiful," while the male characters are given a lot more depth.
> 
> ...


The context to using the word "beautiful" in the scene was describing a woman that was very attractive versus a man that was dorky, comparing them, and then using that so we have a connotation of what to expect of the woman through personal biases and then realizing she is completely different from the expected. If anything, the woman was the more complex one here lol, I was just told to refer to her as something else than beautiful. 

For the "bitch" context, It was just a couple arguing and the man called the woman a bitch out of pure anger. I was advised to take it out. 

And the rape story, I was told that a writer tried to write a scene/character into his story involving that and that he received backlash from his classmates. Although I was not there obviously, and I didn't get all the details, so I can't make any sweeping comments about it. I do think you make great points though. 

I very much agree with you. People should completely be educated about difficult topics before writing about them, because real life situations are lived out by real life people and what we portray can have consequences. Things like mental illness and rape are extremely serious and should be handled as such. I also believe one should have the freedom to write about basically anything they want just so much as they approach it with respect and purpose. It is our responsibility as writers to portray the human condition and that means _all_ of it. The beautiful and the ugly.


----------



## alanray (Mar 11, 2019)

Also I wanna say if I accidentally offended anyone I'm sorry. I wasn't trying to ruffle any feathers, I'm honestly a very non-confrontational type person lol. That was not my intention. These are just some of my thoughts that I stand by ?


----------



## StarChild (Mar 11, 2019)

alanray said:


> Also I wanna say if I accidentally offended anyone I'm sorry. I wasn't trying to ruffle any feathers, I'm honestly a very non-confrontational type person lol. That was not my intention. These are just some of my thoughts that I stand by ?


I think you’re ok. I actually think it’s important that people be willing to bring up all topics especially as writers. If we don’t write it, who will? And it gets increasingly difficult to bring up certain things. I don’t believe that a person needs to experience a thing to write it well- they just need to deal with it with respect and honestly think of themselves in those shoes and then write. 

If we have to stay away from certain topics they won’t change. For instance, you have to be able to write a racist/sexist/chauvinistic/all the istic characters to be able to show the world they exist AND usually it’s good to humanize them so people can identify and then want to address the problem. Making a nuanced character that is bad somehow really shows the complexities of life. I imagine non of us started writing to be told what we could or couldn’t say. It’s super hard to say it, and saying it well always helps- but just so long as you have the vocab to express what you’re trying to get across in a room the room shouldn’t jump on someone. It’s hard cause heated topics are always gonna get heated- but hopefully they get heated in a discuss, learn and grow way. 

I won’t speak for anyone else- but I wasn’t offended and I like the open discussions even when I don’t reply.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 11, 2019)

@Dean I don't think you ever mentioned what your plan B is and you got me curious. What is it?


----------



## alanray (Mar 11, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> I think you’re ok. I actually think it’s important that people be willing to bring up all topics especially as writers. If we don’t write it, who will? And it gets increasingly difficult to bring up certain things. I don’t believe that a person needs to experience a thing to write it well- they just need to deal with it with respect and honestly think of themselves in those shoes and then write.
> 
> If we have to stay away from certain topics they won’t change. For instance, you have to be able to write a racist/sexist/chauvinistic/all the istic characters to be able to show the world they exist AND usually it’s good to humanize them so people can identify and then want to address the problem. Making a nuanced character that is bad somehow really shows the complexities of life. I imagine non of us started writing to be told what we could or couldn’t say. It’s super hard to say it, and saying it well always helps- but just so long as you have the vocab to express what you’re trying to get across in a room the room shouldn’t jump on someone. It’s hard cause heated topics are always gonna get heated- but hopefully they get heated in a discuss, learn and grow way.
> 
> I won’t speak for anyone else- but I wasn’t offended and I like the open discussions even when I don’t reply.


Yeah that's pretty much the exact point I was trying to make


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 11, 2019)

alanray said:


> I very much agree with you. People should completely be educated about difficult topics before writing about them, because real life situations are lived out by real life people and what we portray can have consequences. Things like mental illness and rape are extremely serious and should be handled as such. I also believe one should have the freedom to write about basically anything they want just so much as they approach it with respect and purpose. It is our responsibility as writers to portray the human condition and that means _all_ of it. The beautiful and the ugly.



This is correct, and I feel like most people would agree. HOWEVER, I think the issue that comes into play is the whole "respect and purpose" angle, because everyone who ever tackles risque content believe they are doing it in a way that is with "respect and purpose." We _know_ it was respectful. How could it not be? We are the ones who wrote it! So, eventually, the argument becomes one side saying "you wrote something that was offensive and poorly handled," and the writer, in turn, saying "Nuh-uh, it totally matters, I was completely being respectful, etc." But, at the end of the day, I err on the belief that anytime a creator gets flack for handling offensive material, they failed. Full stop. They may not believe they failed (or that the material in question is even that offensive!), but if it turned off a sizeable amount of viewers or readers of whatever, it is there (and "I" and "we" and "us") who takes fault. Not necessarily in the act itself, but in their approach to the subject. But digging your heels in and saying "PC CULTURE IS *CENSORING *me!" is not the right response. At all.

I'm not trying to pick on you at all with what I'm saying here, @alanray -- this is more a comment directed on the HUGE swath of writers, comedians, actors, what have you believing that "PC culture" is ruining art. Very rarely is that the case. When there is outcry on the offensiveness of your work, the culture at large is not solely the problem. It's like that old adage: if everyone you meet is an asshole than maybe, just maybe, you're the real asshole. If you're always finding yourself under fire for the things that you say or do...maybe try not to say or do those things? It's really not that hard to change. To get better. To realize what you are doing is in some way hurting others, and to not do that thing. Take the reactions of others to heart, don't just lump it into a barrel of being "persecuted" for your actions.

I'm rambling here, but this is something I've thought a lot about, especially with my focus on comedy. Yes, comedy is supposed to be risky and surprising and tackle things that other forms of entertainment don't. All that's true. But if the audience doesn't find something funny...maybe it just wasn't very funny? That is never taken into consideration for all the anti PC crusaders in the industry, and it speaks more to their own sense of hubris than anything else.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 11, 2019)

alanray said:


> Yeah that's pretty much the exact point I was trying to make


You did


----------



## StarChild (Mar 11, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> This is correct, and I feel like most people would agree. HOWEVER, I think the issue that comes into play is the whole "respect and purpose" angle, because everyone who ever tackles risque content believe they are doing it in a way that is with "respect and purpose." We _know_ it was respectful. How could it not be? We are the ones who wrote it! So, eventually, the argument becomes one side saying "you wrote something that was offensive and poorly handled," and the writer, in turn, saying "Nuh-uh, it totally matters, I was completely being respectful, etc." But, at the end of the day, I err on the belief that anytime a creator gets flack for handling offensive material, they failed. Full stop. They may not believe they failed (or that the material in question is even that offensive!), but if it turned off a sizeable amount of viewers or readers of whatever, it is there (and "I" and "we" and "us") who takes fault. Not necessarily in the act itself, but in their approach to the subject. But digging your heels in and saying "PC CULTURE IS *CENSORING *me!" is not the right response. At all.
> 
> I'm not trying to pick on you at all with what I'm saying here, @alanray -- this is more a comment directed on the HUGE swath of writers, comedians, actors, what have you believing that "PC culture" is ruining art. Very rarely is that the case. When there is outcry on the offensiveness of your work, the culture at large is not solely the problem. It's like that old adage: if everyone you meet is an asshole than maybe, just maybe, you're the real asshole. If you're always finding yourself under fire for the things that you say or do...maybe try not to say or do those things? It's really not that hard to change. To get better. To realize what you are doing is in someway hurting others, and to not do that thing. Take the reactions of others to heart, don't just lump it into a barrel of being "persecuted" for your actions.
> 
> I'm rambling here, but this is something I've thought a lot about, especially with my focus on comedy. Yes, comedy is supposed to be risky and surprising and tackle things that others dare not to. All that's true. But if the audience doesn't find something funny...maybe it just wasn't very funny?


There’s a lot I agreee with in here and I do think that you very much have to look at your product and notes and see if it’s hitting the mark, but I also think that’s a learning curve. You aren’t likely to get dealing with a touchy subject completely “right” on your first try. 

Also, for the idea of others being right- maybe. I mean yes- what you say is true if EVERYONE says it’s offensive etc then yeah hear that, but you also need to look at your audiences and hopefully your note-givers are upfront and good in that they can say “this isn’t my type of piece but here are notes that could make it work.” Some things will never work for some people, but hopefully, if it’s good- and those people are open- they can see if it works outside of their aesthetic. Those people take longer to find. Also you have to take into account if your piece is effective- were you trying to “offend” but in a way that makes people think etc. (I don’t think this applies to @alan  ray’s material as he didn’t seem to be trying to offend.) I’m just saying there is no one rule fits all. 
I do agree blaming PC culture isn’t useful but also that knowing when and how to break those rules is also a thing. 

This is quick rambling and this discussion deserves more time and energy so please know this is not comprehensive of all my thoughts and there are giant oceans of grey on this topic IMO.


----------



## kreativesoul (Mar 11, 2019)

My plan b is ucla. I applied to the directing/production program. I had my interview over the weekend and I fell in love with it. I haven't heard back yet from chapman or lmu.


----------



## kreativesoul (Mar 11, 2019)

I also like that at UCLA I can take television writing electives. They focus on making writer-directors.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 11, 2019)

kreativesoul said:


> I also like that at UCLA I can take television writing electives. They focus on making writer-directors.


That’s really cool. I didn’t know that. 
Is it a 2 or 3 year for production?


----------



## alanray (Mar 11, 2019)

kreativesoul said:


> My plan b is ucla. I applied to the directing/production program. I had my interview over the weekend and I fell in love with it. I haven't heard back yet from chapman or lmu.


That's great! I hope you get into AFI, UCLA, or both!


----------



## kreativesoul (Mar 11, 2019)

3 to 4 years depending on the scope and nature of your thesis film. My interview was with the incomparable Nancy Richardson who's edited so many amazing movies, Mark Ronson, and Rory Kelly (who I love.)


----------



## kreativesoul (Mar 11, 2019)

alanray said:


> That's great! I hope you get into AFI, UCLA, or both!


 Thanks so much. I hope you get in as well. Only four more days


----------



## alanray (Mar 11, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> This is correct, and I feel like most people would agree. HOWEVER, I think the issue that comes into play is the whole "respect and purpose" angle, because everyone who ever tackles risque content believe they are doing it in a way that is with "respect and purpose." We _know_ it was respectful. How could it not be? We are the ones who wrote it! So, eventually, the argument becomes one side saying "you wrote something that was offensive and poorly handled," and the writer, in turn, saying "Nuh-uh, it totally matters, I was completely being respectful, etc." But, at the end of the day, I err on the belief that anytime a creator gets flack for handling offensive material, they failed. Full stop. They may not believe they failed (or that the material in question is even that offensive!), but if it turned off a sizeable amount of viewers or readers of whatever, it is there (and "I" and "we" and "us") who takes fault. Not necessarily in the act itself, but in their approach to the subject. But digging your heels in and saying "PC CULTURE IS *CENSORING *me!" is not the right response. At all.
> 
> I'm not trying to pick on you at all with what I'm saying here, @alanray -- this is more a comment directed on the HUGE swath of writers, comedians, actors, what have you believing that "PC culture" is ruining art. Very rarely is that the case. When there is outcry on the offensiveness of your work, the culture at large is not solely the problem. It's like that old adage: if everyone you meet is an asshole than maybe, just maybe, you're the real asshole. If you're always finding yourself under fire for the things that you say or do...maybe try not to say or do those things? It's really not that hard to change. To get better. To realize what you are doing is in some way hurting others, and to not do that thing. Take the reactions of others to heart, don't just lump it into a barrel of being "persecuted" for your actions.
> 
> I'm rambling here, but this is something I've thought a lot about, especially with my focus on comedy. Yes, comedy is supposed to be risky and surprising and tackle things that other forms of entertainment don't. All that's true. But if the audience doesn't find something funny...maybe it just wasn't very funny? That is never taken into consideration for all the anti PC crusaders in the industry, and it speaks more to their own sense of hubris than anything else.


Definitely for sure! Lots I agree with here as well. No offense taken. Honestly I probably fumbled my word choice earlier lol, I shouldn't have used words like "liberal, PC". They get in the way. The main point I was just trying to get across is that I'm against censoring writing any stories for the sake of controversy ?. But there are so many grey areas here its ridiculous. Being offended is completely subjective. Although if the majority of people get offended at your work, the writer is the wrong one here. Blaming "PC culture" is wrong. I totally agree. But there is always room for any amount of people to be potentially offended by anything, because everything at the end of the day is subjective. You'll never please everyone. And it is in these situations where there is a smaller group of people offended that a writer may need to reevaluate but also might not be in the wrong either. Because like you said, "respect and purpose" is always situational to the writer, and not everyone will agree. You will not achieve great writing starting from the standpoint, "How do I make sure I offend the least amount of people with this", how you will achieve meaningful art is through approaching everything you want to say about the world with utmost honesty and complexity to the best of your ability and providing everything you say with the care and humanity it deserves. I just think people need to understand where the writer is coming from in the message they're trying to get across first, and then evaluate whether said message was delivered effectively or not. And I always respect a person's right to say something even when I disagree with it. I've been to multiple stand up shows where I was partially offended by a joke but I respect their right to make it. I don't know, its just about perspectives for me. But all in all, much love! I love having open discussions like this as well.


----------



## alanray (Mar 11, 2019)

kreativesoul said:


> Thanks so much. I hope you get in as well. Only four more days


 Thank you so much! I hope so. Yes only 4 more daysssss I'm so anxious.


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 11, 2019)

LOL just got the Financial Aid e-mail sent to my email...again. Now they are just playing with me, I know it.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 11, 2019)

They just really want you to know how expensive grad school is. ????


----------



## kreativesoul (Mar 11, 2019)

Yea I just got the email and my heart dropped.


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 11, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> They just really want you to know how expensive grad school is. ????



Well joke's on AFI: my panic attacks are already doing that to me every single night!


----------



## alanray (Mar 11, 2019)

I didn't get that financial aid email in the first wave of people getting it but I just got it now thank god. I was so stressed about that lol


----------



## WriterK90 (Mar 11, 2019)

I got the email and I never even interviewed... They are just rubbing it in now.  ?


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 11, 2019)

I just got the email myself. Funnily enough I remember how anxious I was during the first time around when I didn't get the email, seems inconsequential now though.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 11, 2019)

It might just be how the system processed the emails. And I guess they realized there was an issue and that’s why it’s going through again.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 11, 2019)

FOUR DAYS!!!


----------



## alanray (Mar 11, 2019)

Anyone know what time emails go out on Friday? Or is it throughout the day?


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 11, 2019)

alanray said:


> Anyone know what time emails go out on Friday? Or is it throughout the day?


That's a good question. I'm also curious as to whether the decision would show up on the empower account first or later in the day. I want to figure out the first place that I'm able to see my decision status.


----------



## alanray (Mar 11, 2019)

I looked at last year's thread but couldn't see any times. But apparently they didn't hear back last year till April 2 (damn). I also found out its apparently possible to be waitlisted. I hope I'm not, that would probably make me even more anxious then being flat out rejected. But that's probably just me being stupid


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 11, 2019)

Dean said:


> First I want to jump into the discussion comparing NYU with AFI. Over the past 2 years, although not attending NYU, I had some quite substantial experience with this institution by working with its students on various projects and took two of its summer writing courses (for the two summer writing courses, I was the only non-NYU student, one is an undergrad class and the other one is mainly all grads, with an entire class of MFA/MBA students).
> What I also have to say before I detail all my experience with NYU is that I have gotten rejected twice (last year and presumably this year), both without an interview, from the MFA film program. So please know that, despite my effort to be fair, there is almost an unavoidable* sour grape factor* in what I am about to say.
> I moved to NYC after my college graduation solely for the purpose of attending its MFA program. I enrolled the fore-mentioned two writing courses, Intro to Dramatic Writing by Paul Thompson and Short Scripts by Ken Friedman. I had an amazing experience in both of those courses. Paul Thompson is a celebrity teacher in NYU with deep acting background. Friedman is the head of the NYU grad script writing. So it is fair to say that they are a good representation of NYU's teaching body. Excuse me for not being very modest but I believed both teachers liked my scripts a lot and I got an A from both classes. Fried seemed very happy after knowing that I was about to apply to his program that summer and offered to write me a recommendation letter without my asking, which I gladly accepted.
> What was unexpected from both classes, however, was how poorly most other NYU students wrote. For Thompson's writing class it was understandable because it was an entry level undergrad class and a lot of the students were not even from film major (they were either wavering or just came here for fun). But for the grad duo-majors, it was obvious that writing was not their strong suit. That class being mandatory, all the duo-majors (of one year, I forgot which) took it together in the summer, which might have been an easy way to get it over with.
> ...



EDIT: OHBOI AM I L8 TO ZE PARTY. no websites load properly right now while travelling D:

Main pt: filmschool applicants are imperfect and hopefully we all get better, but that's all types of applicants imo regardless of their writing's subject matter. 

I didn't apply to any NY schools because I knew I wanted to live in LA. And I dont have the resources to relocate to NY just to eventually move to LA... but I have always been very interested in NYU's writing program because of the sheer number of oscar winners from NYU recently...

What you say is something I'm really wary of - Green Book winning this year pops to mind. But my perspective is that those in charge of these "left-wing" oriented films is often not those that are directly or extremely affected by the issues that actual working and educated lefties, influencers in their field that have studied these issues and are working to change them, usually are not involved in those stories. That's what upsets me. And even more is the recent counter-left movement based on a revulsion caused by uneducated bandwagoners on current issues. My writing always hints at these issues but rarely deals with them head on because story always comes first and social issues can add nuance. But I ain't writing a political manifesto. 

Based of the portfolios I saw from past filmschool screenwriters that were accepted that mention nothing of current issues, that were also incredibly underwhelming, I think perhaps that in general amazing writers are hard to find and hard to judge. Tons of writers, Nolan, could never make it into film school. If all incoming students were already stellar writers then today's film market wouldn't be saturated with so much blandness.

Just a possibility.


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 11, 2019)

alanray said:


> I looked at last year's thread but couldn't see any times. But apparently they didn't hear back last year till April 2 (damn). I also found out its apparently possible to be waitlisted. I hope I'm not, that would probably make me even more anxious then being flat out rejected. But that's probably just me being stupid


I looked back through last year’s posts as well, happy we are finding out in t-minus 4 days, but a little curious about what time in the day they heard back. I would imagine starting as soon as 9:00 AM PST as that is the initial starting point for when most communications I have had with the school are time stamped (or rather 9:30 onward or so). Then again, it could also be an automated thing where the empower account automatically updates and whatnot, sending an email to your account. However, I figure that with a school as small (campus wise and technologically speaking) as AFI, they send out notifications on a more manual basis. That’s my operating theory currently and I think my anxiety on the subject is fairly transparent lol


----------



## alanray (Mar 11, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> I looked back through last year’s posts as well, happy we are finding out in t-minus 4 days, but a little curious about what time in the day they heard back. I would imagine starting as soon as 9:00 AM PST as that is the initial starting point for when most communications I have had with the school are time stamped (or rather 9:30 onward or so). Then again, it could also be an automated thing where the empower account automatically updates and whatnot, sending an email to your account. However, I figure that with a school as small (campus wise and technologically speaking) as AFI, they send out notifications on a more manual basis. That’s my operating theory currently and I think my anxiety on the subject is fairly transparent lol


It does seem that the past applicants all found out around the same time as far as I could tell. Accepted and rejected found out the same time. Not all accepted first then rejected.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 11, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> I won’t speak for anyone else- but I wasn’t offended and I like the open discussions even when I don’t reply.


Wow guys this thread has been amazing. Really fascinating discussion on writing!


----------



## StarChild (Mar 11, 2019)

alanray said:


> It does seem that the past applicants all found out around the same time as far as I could tell. Accepted and rejected found out the same time. Not all accepted first then rejected.


Did you happen to see around what time they found out based on posts? I’ll look back at it later but just curious if you already saw.


----------



## alanray (Mar 11, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Did you happen to see around what time they found out based on posts? I’ll look back at it later but just curious if you already saw.


Naw I couldn't find any times :/


----------



## StarChild (Mar 11, 2019)

alanray said:


> Naw I couldn't find any times :/


Thanks! 
I was hoping it’d be time date stamped but just dates. Aw well


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 12, 2019)

Chris W said:


> Wow guys this thread has been amazing. Really fascinating discussion on writing!



Agreed. Hoping film school will be even livelier, with similarly amiable speakers.


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Mar 12, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> Agreed. Hoping film school will be even livelier, with similarly amiable speakers.



Hehehe, I wonder if there are filmschool.org "cliques", so to speak, amidst film school students


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Mar 12, 2019)

On the subject of waiting — I got -10 hour difference with LA, so it's going to be March 16th for me, actually, when they send out the decisions. Which is another day of waiting.

At this point, though, the potential choice between AFI and NYU is a far bigger issue for me than waiting for those letters. I mean, we've all done everything we could. I know it's too early to decide between those two, before even getting accepted to either, but I just can't help it.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 12, 2019)

Lifeisnoholiday said:


> Hehehe, I wonder if there are filmschool.org "cliques", so to speak, amidst film school students


I was wondering this same thing! ?


----------



## StarChild (Mar 12, 2019)

Lifeisnoholiday said:


> On the subject of waiting — I got -10 hour difference with LA, so it's going to be March 16th for me, actually, when they send out the decisions. Which is another day of waiting.
> 
> At this point, though, the potential choice between AFI and NYU is a far bigger issue for me than waiting for those letters. I mean, we've all done everything we could. I know it's too early to decide between those two, before even getting accepted to either, but I just can't help it.


Both great programs- I’d look at where you want to live while in school (and where you want to work after), and think about how much production you want to do. 
Good luck deciding when you (hopefully) get into both!


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 12, 2019)

Final 3 days everyone. Hopefully from here on out the wait gets easier. My recommendation, watch some good movies and write some amazing scripts.


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 13, 2019)

Final 48 hours-ish


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Mar 13, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> Final 48 hours-ish
> View attachment 1119



Haha, true to screenwriting aspirations, you just love to put on suspense =))


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 13, 2019)

Lifeisnoholiday said:


> Haha, true to screenwriting aspirations, you just love to put on suspense =))



That reminds me of an old Hitchcock quote: "*SURPRISE* is the application letter being randomly uploaded to the USC portal at a time unpredictable by man or machine. *SUSPENSE* is the application letter being uploaded by AFI on a predetermined date, with the applicant in complete knowledge of the letter, and dreading its release."

I might be paraphrasing a bit, but that seems like the gist of what Hitchcock was getting at.


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Mar 14, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> That reminds me of an old Hitchcock quote: "*SURPRISE* is the application letter being randomly uploaded to the USC portal at a time unpredictable by man or machine. *SUSPENSE* is the application letter being uploaded by AFI on a predetermined date, with the applicant in complete knowledge of the letter, and dreading its release."
> 
> I might be paraphrasing a bit, but that seems like the gist of what Hitchcock was getting at.







But hey, I believe your example is right


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Mar 14, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Both great programs- I’d look at where you want to live while in school (and where you want to work after), and think about how much production you want to do.
> Good luck deciding when you (hopefully) get into both!



Thanks, good luck to you too!


----------



## StarChild (Mar 14, 2019)

1 day! 
Do we do the final countdown by hours or just-


----------



## alanray (Mar 14, 2019)

1 more day. 1 more day.


----------



## d890 (Mar 14, 2019)

kreativesoul said:


> 3 to 4 years depending on the scope and nature of your thesis film. My interview was with the incomparable Nancy Richardson who's edited so many amazing movies, Mark Ronson, and Rory Kelly (who I love.)


Who is Mark Ronson? The music producer?!


----------



## d890 (Mar 14, 2019)

alanray said:


> It does seem that the past applicants all found out around the same time as far as I could tell. Accepted and rejected found out the same time. Not all accepted first then rejected.


Do they call? Email? ?


----------



## alanray (Mar 14, 2019)

d890 said:


> Do they call? Email? ?


It seems like they will email us.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 14, 2019)

I'm hoping the email comes early but I'm thinking they might do end of day to avoid getting a bunch of calls? or do you think earlier to avoid getting a bunch of where's my email calls?


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 14, 2019)

I would hope it’s more of a personal email and not so much of an automated response sent out to everyone. That being said, if it is automated I would imagine it sends out to everyone at the same time. I’m also curious if it might show up on our empower accounts first or later. I’m probably just overthinking this.


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 14, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> 1 day!
> Do we do the final countdown by hours or just-


----------



## StarChild (Mar 14, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> I would hope it’s more of a personal email and not so much of an automated response sent out to everyone. That being said, if it is automated I would imagine it sends out to everyone at the same time. I’m also curious if it might show up on our empower accounts first or later. I’m probably just overthinking this.


I hadn't considered that. That would be awesome. Here's to raising my expectations! I was wondering the same thing about empower. I kind of figure it will show up there first, but if they're doing a more personal thing then maybe not. Who knows. Too bad last year's AFI thread wasn't more talkative!


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 14, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> I hadn't considered that. That would be awesome. Here's to raising my expectations! I was wondering the same thing about empower. I kind of figure it will show up there first, but if they're doing a more personal thing then maybe not. Who knows. Too bad last year's AFI thread wasn't more talkative!


I really wish last years thread was at least half as active and I can't help but desire time stamps on when people posted their decision notifications. In the grand scheme of things, a few hours is so minuscule, but I'm starting to feel so stir crazy waiting for a decision lol


----------



## StarChild (Mar 14, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> I really wish last years thread was at least half as active and I can't help but desire time stamps on when people posted their decision notifications. In the grand scheme of things, a few hours is so minuscule, but I'm starting to feel so stir crazy waiting for a decision lol


I totally hear you. I want time stamps too - I def think when we hear we should write time, date and all. It's just a few hours difference, but it also helps show if I should start maniacally checking at 9 am or 4pm, and that's a pretty big difference in how my day/stress goes! 
I also started wondering if they'll call for accepted students and then send an email. I know that's a thing with some programs, though it doesn't sound like that from last year's thread. At least that much we have!


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 14, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> I totally hear you. I want time stamps too - I def think when we hear we should write time, date and all. It's just a few hours difference, but it also helps show if I should start maniacally checking at 9 am or 4pm, and that's a pretty big difference in how my day/stress goes!
> I also started wondering if they'll call for accepted students and then send an email. I know that's a thing with some programs, though it doesn't sound like that from last year's thread. At least that much we have!


Not a bad idea at all. Might be of some help to the members this year and probably a great deal of help to anyone else who applies next year.


----------



## WriterK90 (Mar 14, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> Not a bad idea at all. Might be of some help to the members this year and probably a great deal of help to anyone else who applies next year.


I'm also adding the time and time zone of decisions in my applications which also will help.


----------



## alanray (Mar 14, 2019)

That's a great idea! I'm gonna put a timestamp on my decision tmw. I'm probably just gonna wait for an email to come in. I hope it's sooner rather than later.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 14, 2019)

alanray said:


> That's a great idea! I'm gonna put a timestamp on my decision tmw. I'm probably just gonna wait for an email to come in. I hope it's sooner rather than later.


That’s probably the way to go. Though I imagine I’ll check at least a few times throughout the day!


----------



## Dean (Mar 14, 2019)

Lifeisnoholiday said:


> @Dean
> 
> First of all, thanks for sharing! It really benefits to see different perspectives. I've got to ask, though, why did you apply two years in a row? I mean, you do sound critical of a quite a few aspects of studying at Dramatic Writing.
> 
> By the way, it's my second attempt, too. I got virtually ignored in four schools the first time around. I know how crushing it feels, but hey — the protagonist must go through the ordeal and so on in order to ultimately prevail ;-)


Sorry I stayed away from this forum for a few days. I want to apologize for my little rant, did not want to offend anyone and obvious my view was biased.  As I said, I think NYU has great teacher and they really have an eye for great ideas and scripts and they embody great working ethics (they always tell you: Write! Write! Write! I have nothing against their teaching but I was just a little tried of the bleak tales the students tend to make there. I mentioned this point to Anna Thomas and Michael Urban as well, that students in the East Coast tend to make more tales about family or social tradegies, and they agreed with me. The movies they make are not the type that I would take my girlfriend to watch on a date night. Maybe writing them was a cathartic experience for them and I respect that. I just wish people in the film schools make more entertaining films because this industry is called entertainment for a reason.


----------



## d890 (Mar 14, 2019)

Arghhhh the anticipation is killing me. I think that tomorrow I am just going to avoid checking my email and keep busy till like 7pm EST. Who am I kidding? Ill probably be OCD checking it around the clock...


----------



## Qingyue (Mar 14, 2019)

REALLY NERVOUS.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 14, 2019)

And EXCITED!!!!


----------



## kreativesoul (Mar 15, 2019)

Praying for everyone's success.


----------



## kreativesoul (Mar 15, 2019)

hey
so not to freak anyone out but I checked my portal and there's no decision but my financial aid had been updated with an award year. Does anyone else have this


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 15, 2019)

Just got my waitlist notification from AFI,  not great news but not complete terrible either. email received at 12:15 PM EST


----------



## kreativesoul (Mar 15, 2019)

A waitlist ins't a denial so congratulations are still in order @Cody Young


----------



## HarryMelodies (Mar 15, 2019)

I also just got a waitlist notification.


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 15, 2019)

Still nothing on my end yet, so I guess that shows they don't just batch send every single decision all at the same time. Unless my email is just slow.


----------



## d890 (Mar 15, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Still nothing on my end yet, so I guess that shows they don't just batch send every single decision all at the same time. Unless my email is just slow.


Same here... wondering if the waitlist notifications going out imply that the acceptance/rejections are coming very soon...


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 15, 2019)

I spoke too soon, I guess. Just got my letter. Accepted, which is very cool! I'll go through the letter itself in a moment though, see what it mentions about scholarships and what not.


----------



## Isabellagrcia (Mar 15, 2019)

I just got my acceptance.


----------



## kreativesoul (Mar 15, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> I spoke too soon, I guess. Just got my letter. Accepted, which is very cool! I'll go through the letter itself in a moment though, see what it mentions about scholarships and what not.


 
Congrats!!


----------



## kreativesoul (Mar 15, 2019)

Isabellagrcia said:


> I just got my acceptance.



Congrats!!!!


----------



## Buusey (Mar 15, 2019)

Got my waitlist letter. Not the result I was 100% hoping for but at least it’s something. Felt really great about my interview but I’m sure they went back and reviewed every application to make final decisions and I know where I went wrong with one of my submission pieces so at least there’s that!


----------



## d890 (Mar 15, 2019)

I'M IN!!!


----------



## kreativesoul (Mar 15, 2019)

d890 said:


> I'M IN!!!



Congrats!!!This is awesome


----------



## Dean (Mar 15, 2019)

Just got my acceptance.


----------



## brothap (Mar 15, 2019)

Congrats everyone


----------



## StarChild (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm late to the game! Got my acceptance. 
Congrats to all those who got in and those who were waitlist. Hopefully everyone else gets in soon


----------



## d890 (Mar 15, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> I'm late to the game! Got my acceptance.
> Congrats to all those who got in and those who were waitlist. Hopefully everyone else gets in soon


congrats!


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 15, 2019)

Umm, okay, I feel so bad about my flippant response initially, because I just read my admission letter and, umm, I think they offered me essentially a full-ride scholarship? Holy fucking hell. This..is a development. Kind of in shock, and indecision, as this changes so much of what I wanted to do. USC is my #1 choice. Always has been. But the money AFI is offering me is absolute insanity. I would be a dumbass not to take it, right? Even after years and years pining after USC, and finally getting in?

Ha ha ha ha, my life is so fucking ridiculous.


----------



## kreativesoul (Mar 15, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Umm, okay, I feel so bad about my flippant response initially, because I just read my admission letter and, umm, I think they offered me essentially a full-ride scholarship? Holy fucking hell. This..is a development. Kind of in shock, and indecision, as this changes so much of what I wanted to do. USC is my #1 choice. Always has been. But the money AFI is offering me is absolute insanity. I would be a dumbass not to take it, right? Even after years and years pining after USC, and finally getting in?
> 
> Ha ha ha ha, my life is so fucking ridiculous.



Have you heard back from usc? Also is it full tuition or like the complete cost of attendance? I say it’s definitely something major to consider


----------



## Marie021 (Mar 15, 2019)

REJECTED!


----------



## biacelani (Mar 15, 2019)

Just got my acceptance letter! Yaaaaay, I'm so happy and relieved at the same time ?


----------



## StarChild (Mar 15, 2019)

d890 said:


> congrats!


Congratulations to you too!


----------



## StarChild (Mar 15, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Umm, okay, I feel so bad about my flippant response initially, because I just read my admission letter and, umm, I think they offered me essentially a full-ride scholarship? Holy fucking hell. This..is a development. Kind of in shock, and indecision, as this changes so much of what I wanted to do. USC is my #1 choice. Always has been. But the money AFI is offering me is absolute insanity. I would be a dumbass not to take it, right? Even after years and years pining after USC, and finally getting in?
> 
> Ha ha ha ha, my life is so fucking ridiculous.


Definitely a lot to consider. I'd also check with USC if that's your dream school. It's worth seeing what they have to say, but def a good problem to have


----------



## kreativesoul (Mar 15, 2019)

Just got my letter of rejection. But I am excited for all of you.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 15, 2019)

Solely for people searching next year - (only doing this now cause I know I won't remember later) 
Got my decision letter via email at 9:33 AM, PST via email. My AFI Empower account still doesn't reflect anything. Deposit of $1000. is due April 15 and in theory financial aid should be visible sometime next week.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 15, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Umm, okay, I feel so bad about my flippant response initially, because I just read my admission letter and, umm, I think they offered me essentially a full-ride scholarship? Holy fucking hell. This..is a development. Kind of in shock, and indecision, as this changes so much of what I wanted to do. USC is my #1 choice. Always has been. But the money AFI is offering me is absolute insanity. I would be a dumbass not to take it, right? Even after years and years pining after USC, and finally getting in?
> 
> Ha ha ha ha, my life is so fucking ridiculous.


Dude. Full ride scholarship. That's amazing! That's a once in a lifetime opportunity right there.


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 15, 2019)

Out of curiousity, does anyone know how the waitlist selection works? As in, is there a ranking of people on the waitlist who are picked first should a spot open up or is it more of a first come, first serve type deal?


----------



## Isabellagrcia (Mar 15, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> Out of curiousity, does anyone know how the waitlist selection works? As in, is there a ranking of people on the waitlist who are picked first should a spot open up or is it more of a first come, first serve type deal?


I know the way UCLA does it is they rank the waitlist, so if you're at the top of the list, you're next. I'm assuming that's how other schools work.


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 15, 2019)

Isabellagrcia said:


> I know the way UCLA does it is they rank the waitlist, so if you're at the top of the list, you're next. I'm assuming that's how other schools work.


Ok, that’s good to know. I kind of assumed that’s how it worked but I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 15, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> Ok, that’s good to know. I kind of assumed that’s how it worked but I just wanted to make sure.


You could also ask them. They may or may not tell you, but they might and could possibly even tell you your position on the list.


----------



## HarryMelodies (Mar 15, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> Ok, that’s good to know. I kind of assumed that’s how it worked but I just wanted to make sure.



The letter I received says "We do not keep a numerical list of waitlist candidates, and you do not need to submit additional materials to the Admissions Committee."

I don't know how this works out for them, but I'm imagining that depending on who doesn't accept the invitation to attend, they'll go down the list of waitlisters to try to find a writer with a similar background/style/goals to fill their spot.


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 15, 2019)

HarryMelodies said:


> The letter I received says "We do not keep a numerical list of waitlist candidates, and you do not need to submit additional materials to the Admissions Committee."
> 
> I don't know how this works out for them, but I'm imagining that depending on who doesn't accept the invitation to attend, they'll go down the list of waitlisters to try to find a writer with a similar background/style/goals to fill their spot.


That makes sense, I assume us waitlisters will find out after April 15th whether any spots have opened up seeing as that seems to be the deadline for both sending in waitlist responses and confirming attendance for those accepted


----------



## Buusey (Mar 15, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> That makes sense, I assume us waitlisters will find out after April 15th whether any spots have opened up seeing as that seems to be the deadline for both sending in waitlist responses and confirming attendance for those accepted



Yeah I sent Jill an email asking if there’s any chance we’d find out before April 15 and she said highly unlikely since most people wait until the last minute to submit deposits and that they’ll have a clear picture at the end of April.


----------



## Dean (Mar 15, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Umm, okay, I feel so bad about my flippant response initially, because I just read my admission letter and, umm, I think they offered me essentially a full-ride scholarship? Holy fucking hell. This..is a development. Kind of in shock, and indecision, as this changes so much of what I wanted to do. USC is my #1 choice. Always has been. But the money AFI is offering me is absolute insanity. I would be a dumbass not to take it, right? Even after years and years pining after USC, and finally getting in?
> 
> Ha ha ha ha, my life is so fucking ridiculous.


wow that’s big. Congrats!


----------



## StarChild (Mar 15, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> That makes sense, I assume us waitlisters will find out after April 15th whether any spots have opened up seeing as that seems to be the deadline for both sending in waitlist responses and confirming attendance for those accepted


Do you have to pay to be on the waitlist? If not there may not be harm in accepting that and then seeing.


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 15, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Do you have to pay to be on the waitlist? If not there may not be harm in accepting that and then seeing.


No, you just select you want to remain on the waitlist and for how long you would want to remain on the list. No cost involved


----------



## Yuk (Mar 15, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Umm, okay, I feel so bad about my flippant response initially, because I just read my admission letter and, umm, I think they offered me essentially a full-ride scholarship? Holy fucking hell. This..is a development. Kind of in shock, and indecision, as this changes so much of what I wanted to do. USC is my #1 choice. Always has been. But the money AFI is offering me is absolute insanity. I would be a dumbass not to take it, right? Even after years and years pining after USC, and finally getting in?
> 
> Ha ha ha ha, my life is so fucking ridiculous.


Congrats!! That's amazing!! It'll definitely be hard to refuse such a good offer.


----------



## alanray (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm late cuz I was in class. Well... at around 11 AM I was unfortunately rejected by AFI. Which really stung cuz I thought my interview went really great, so there's nothing more I could have done. But I'll go out like a champ, It's good. I'm really ecstatic to see many of you regulars here in! I was really hoping a lot of you would be. Good luck to all! I hope you waitlisted guys get in too


----------



## StarChild (Mar 15, 2019)

alanray said:


> I'm late cuz I was in class. Well... at around 11 AM I was unfortunately rejected by AFI. Which really stung cuz I thought my interview went really great, so there's nothing more I could have done. But I'll go out like a champ, It's good. I'm really ecstatic to see many of you regulars here in! I was really hoping a lot of you would be. Good luck to all! I hope you waitlisted guys get in too


bummer you didn't get in. Their loss.


----------



## alanray (Mar 15, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> bummer you didn't get in. Their loss.


Thanks man. Yeah it is what it is. The pain is slowly receding now haha. But hey, I'm so happy you got in! Congrats!!!


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 15, 2019)

alanray said:


> I'm late cuz I was in class. Well... at around 11 AM I was unfortunately rejected by AFI. Which really stung cuz I thought my interview went really great, so there's nothing more I could have done. But I'll go out like a champ, It's good. I'm really ecstatic to see many of you regulars here in! I was really hoping a lot of you would be. Good luck to all! I hope you waitlisted guys get in too


Sorry about the bad news. It sounds like you really had your heart set on AFI


----------



## alanray (Mar 15, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> Sorry about the bad news. It sounds like you really had your heart set on AFI


Yeah I did.. I'll live though. Hopefully you get in off the waitlist! I'm sure that's probably really stressing you out now. I know I would be


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 15, 2019)

alanray said:


> Yeah I did.. I'll live though. Hopefully you get in off the waitlist! I'm sure that's probably really stressing you out now. I know I would be


If I hadn’t shaved my head bare over the summer I would have pulled out all my hair today from the stress lol. I hope I get into NYU or Columbia so I have something safe to fall back on should AFI fall through, but I’m definitely waiting until the last possible moment before I give up hope on AFI.


----------



## alanray (Mar 15, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> If I hadn’t shaved my head bare over the summer I would have pulled out all my hair today from the stress lol. I hope I get into NYU or Columbia so I have something safe to fall back on should AFI fall through, but I’m definitely waiting until the last possible moment before I give up hope on AFI.


Yeah I know AFI is your #1. I'm rooting for you. Although NYU or Columbia would obviously be very nice consolation prizes haha


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 15, 2019)

alanray said:


> Yeah I know AFI is your #1. I'm rooting for you. Although NYU or Columbia would obviously be very nice consolation prizes haha


Nice consolation prizes indeed. Were there any other schools you were considering?


----------



## alanray (Mar 15, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> Nice consolation prizes indeed. Were there any other schools you were considering?


All the schools I wanted to go to were in SoCal because I have too much invested in my home state of Cali, plus LA of course. Yeah, being out for USC and AFI now, the two schools it's seriously down to for me are LMU and Chapman. Already been accepted to Chapman, just waiting on LMU now. I'll probably go to LMU if I get in there, if not, I'm fine with Chapman.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 15, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> If I hadn’t shaved my head bare over the summer I would have pulled out all my hair today from the stress lol. I hope I get into NYU or Columbia so I have something safe to fall back on should AFI fall through, but I’m definitely waiting until the last possible moment before I give up hope on AFI.


I'm waitlisted and I'm rejecting it for LMU most likely! Hope you get in 

I really wish i hadn't been so dead set on USC. I spent not enough time prepping for the AFI interview and didn't try as hard as I could have for the portfolio. Perhaps I could've gotten more financial aid. Oh well. I wanted to write more features anyway and even if I got 25% tuition scholarship I wouldn't have been able to afford it :'(

MUNNY HUNNY!!!

Good luck to all those waitlisted!


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 15, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Umm, okay, I feel so bad about my flippant response initially, because I just read my admission letter and, umm, I think they offered me essentially a full-ride scholarship? Holy fucking hell. This..is a development. Kind of in shock, and indecision, as this changes so much of what I wanted to do. USC is my #1 choice. Always has been. But the money AFI is offering me is absolute insanity. I would be a dumbass not to take it, right? Even after years and years pining after USC, and finally getting in?
> 
> Ha ha ha ha, my life is so fucking ridiculous.



CONNNNNGRAAATSSS AHHH°°°~♡○ more research necessary now. USC better offer you some green now. Maybe you can play hardball.

Also is full-ride tuition only or cost of living as well? I don't think Canada really does those so I don't know.


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 15, 2019)

kreativesoul said:


> Praying for everyone's success.





BuddernScotch said:


> CONNNNNGRAAATSSS AHHH°°°~♡○ more research necessary now. USC better offer you some green now. Maybe you can play hardball.
> 
> Also is full-ride tuition only or cost of living as well? I don't think Canada really does those so I don't know.



Full ride usually means cost of living but, in my excitement, I misused the term. They gave me approximately two dollars more than tuition. So unless I can find a place in LA for $2 a year, that's still on me. Still though...I never expected an offer like that from ANY of these film schools, let alone AFI (the most expensive one!) Hard to pass up. But still, with USC...*the dream. *

Gonna take some time for me to come to peace with letting that die, after literally a decade of it.


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Mar 15, 2019)

Hey, so I got waitlisted. I've got to be honest, I was disappointed. Everyone who got rejected or waitlisted, my heart goes out to you!

Something tells me I was right about not doing well at my interview. I feel like it ultimately pushed me down. Welp, I'm gonna remain on the list, but waiting for NYU decision (which is not soon at all) just got a lot harder.

Everyone who got accepted, congrats! You earned it, guys!


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 15, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Full ride usually means cost of living but, in my excitement, I misused the term. They gave me approximately two dollars more than tuition. So unless I can find a place in LA for $2 a year, that's still on me. Still though...I never expected an offer like that from ANY of these film schools, let alone AFI (the most expensive one!) Hard to pass up. But still, with USC...*the dream. *
> 
> Gonna take some time for me to come to peace with letting that die, after literally a decade of it.



LOL. 2$ a year. Hmmm. 

And yeah you and me both I think we put USC on a pedestal. I basically only applied to it for the past 2 years as well and look what happens when we branch out!

Also take a look at AFI alumn. Insane. AFI in some rankings stand higher than USC. And more importantly muuunnny.

But which courses/profs interest you more? Consider that too.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 15, 2019)

Lifeisnoholiday said:


> Hey, so I got waitlisted. I've got to be honest, I was disappointed. Everyone who got rejected or waitlisted, my heart goes out to you!
> 
> Something tells me I was right about not doing well at my interview. I feel like it ultimately pushed me down. Welp, I'm gonna remain on the list, but waiting for NYU decision (which is not soon at all) just got a lot harder.
> 
> Everyone who got accepted, congrats! You earned it, guys!



Glad you were waitlisted at least.


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Mar 15, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Full ride usually means cost of living but, in my excitement, I misused the term. They gave me approximately two dollars more than tuition. So unless I can find a place in LA for $2 a year, that's still on me. Still though...I never expected an offer like that from ANY of these film schools, let alone AFI (the most expensive one!) Hard to pass up. But still, with USC...*the dream. *
> 
> Gonna take some time for me to come to peace with letting that die, after literally a decade of it.



Hey, I don't know your situation, but minimizing that gargantuan cost as much as possible is invaluable (in my opinion). I feel you with *the dream *thing, but at the end of the day, both schools have stayed around top 3 for years. Plus, must be they want you THAT much, right?


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Mar 15, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Glad you were waitlisted at least.



Thanks, congrats on getting accepted!


----------



## Dean (Mar 16, 2019)

alanray said:


> I'm late cuz I was in class. Well... at around 11 AM I was unfortunately rejected by AFI. Which really stung cuz I thought my interview went really great, so there's nothing more I could have done. But I'll go out like a champ, It's good. I'm really ecstatic to see many of you regulars here in! I was really hoping a lot of you would be. Good luck to all! I hope you waitlisted guys get in too


Like I said was rejected two years in a row by NYU without even an interview. I even had a recommendation letter from one of the NYU film teachers but still not in. So keep your chin up and you never know who'd be the one that can recognize your talent.


----------



## Dean (Mar 16, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Full ride usually means cost of living but, in my excitement, I misused the term. They gave me approximately two dollars more than tuition. So unless I can find a place in LA for $2 a year, that's still on me. Still though...I never expected an offer like that from ANY of these film schools, let alone AFI (the most expensive one!) Hard to pass up. But still, with USC...*the dream. *
> 
> Gonna take some time for me to come to peace with letting that die, after literally a decade of it.


I never researched into USC. A lot of my NYU Tisch friends went to AFI what that became my de facto choice. What do you think USC is better at? Curious to know. And AFI and USC being both in LA, do you think they have collaborations?


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 16, 2019)

Dean said:


> I never researched into USC. A lot of my NYU Tisch friends went to AFI what that became my de facto choice. What do you think USC is better at? Curious to know. And AFI and USC being both in LA, do you think they have collaborations?



Oh boy, you asking this really opened a can of worms that I wasn't expecting when I started commenting, but...sorry! Here's a very long post:

Not so much "better," just different. The conservatory approach has its benefits (you're always making stuff! Everyone there is a filmmaker of some sorts! etc.), but its also something I imagine I'll have to get used to as compared to regular schooling. USC is also a huge, renowned campus with thousands of people, dozens of events in a given week, etc. AFI has like 250 people, total. Across all departments and both years. So it will feel a lot smaller, and a lot more like living in a little bubble, rather being part of this massive machine. Which, once again, isn't bad at all! But it's not really what I was preparing myself for in this whole ordeal, if that makes sense.

Additionally, the thing they wanted to nail down the most during my interview was that AFI is BUSY, and that you won't have time to do anything else but what the school has you do. Going to USC is slightly more lax from what my research has shown me, and does allow times for part time jobs (to help pay for, you know, living in LA) and ESPECIALLY internships, one of the most important parts of this endeavor IMHO. When I spoke to AFI they mentioned that they would have a little of that (and a break in the summer for potential internships as well), but it really seems like time management might be complex at AFI. Well I don't shy away from the work necessarily, I do have to wonder if committing myself fully to just doing AFI will severely limit my ability to expand. AFI seems like a little bubble of filmmaking education, which is as exciting as it is (frankly) scary. 

And though AFI has a lot of notable alumni coming from their ranks, almost all of them seem to be in production and directing, with only a few scattered about in the writing program. Also, a lot of the alumni (like David Lynch, Darren Aronofsky, etc.) seem to focus on a very specific type of film -- moody, dark, eclectic works. I love those types of movies and wouldn't mind to dabble in that realm, but my main focus is TV comedy and (frankly) big studio comedies -- something the alumni of USC (Judd Apatow, Paul Feig, etc.) seem much more connected to. It's not necessarily that I don't think AFI will "allow" me to write more comedic stuff (I said that was my focus in the interview, after all, so it must be something they are looking for to some degree), but I do wonder if culturally what I do will "fit in" to the school at large. 

And from a pure vanity stand point: USC is just culturally a "bigger" name than AFI. Right now not for the best reasons, sure, but when I tell people I got into USC, right away they know who and what I am talking about, and see the value in being accepted. In the (few people) I've told about my AFI acceptance, they respond with a "what is that?" kind of thing, and I have to go into a whole description of what the conservatory even is. Obviously in film circles it's renowned, but outside of it? Less so. 

I know that sounds incredibly silly to worry about, but with working in the industry not a sure thing, I do have to wonder if the overall cache of USC would open more doors. One of the things I would like to do as a fallback of sorts while trying to get my stuff made is PR and publicity type things (I have a B.A. in Journalism, and past experience in the field.) Would just being from the University of California, and with their vast alumni network from all sorts of different focuses (business, journalism, communications, etc.), be more beneficial in that regard? Or would the fact that it's a "Screenwriting" degree regardless carry little weight outside of that medium (or any medium, really -- I'm not going to delude myself on the "value" of the degree here. It's all about what I take out of the program which, frankly, will probably be equal no matter which of the two I chose.)

I dunno, as is clear from this post. It's possible (and likely, actually) that a lot of what I'm saying about both schools is completely inaccurate. More research is needed. I have spent literally a decade absorbing info about USC, so that's where my mind (and my heart) currently rest. I've researched AFI a ton too, but not quite to the same level. 

TLDR; They are both fantastic schools that I would be excited to attend. But they are different, and wrapping my head around those differences and what they mean for my future is going to take some time and serious thought. Thanks for allowing me to vent said thoughts in an open forum, though!


----------



## Julie Lew (Mar 16, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Oh boy, you asking this really opened a can of worms that I wasn't expecting when I started commenting, but...sorry! Here's a very long post:
> 
> Not so much "better," just different. The conservatory approach has its benefits (you're always making stuff! Everyone there is a filmmaker of some sorts! etc.), but its also something I imagine I'll have to get used to as compared to regular schooling. USC is also a huge, renowned campus with thousands of people, dozens of events in a given week, etc. AFI has like 250 people, total. Across all departments and both years. So it will feel a lot smaller, and a lot more like living in a little bubble, rather being part of this massive machine. Which, once again, isn't bad at all! But it's not really what I was preparing myself for in this whole ordeal, if that makes sense.
> 
> ...


Hi @Septopus7! Congrats on getting into both USC and AFI!! I did just want to say that maybe outside the film world AFI is less known than USC, but it's definitely extremely well known in the industry. I live and work in LA and AFI is very well respected. And since it's elite and hard to get into, as well as being a good program, I think that it definitely has as much power to open doors as USC. One of my friends who goes there got an internship at Blumhouse in development.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 16, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Oh boy, you asking this really opened a can of worms that I wasn't expecting when I started commenting, but...sorry! Here's a very long post:
> 
> Not so much "better," just different. The conservatory approach has its benefits (you're always making stuff! Everyone there is a filmmaker of some sorts! etc.), but its also something I imagine I'll have to get used to as compared to regular schooling. USC is also a huge, renowned campus with thousands of people, dozens of events in a given week, etc. AFI has like 250 people, total. Across all departments and both years. So it will feel a lot smaller, and a lot more like living in a little bubble, rather being part of this massive machine. Which, once again, isn't bad at all! But it's not really what I was preparing myself for in this whole ordeal, if that makes sense.
> 
> ...


Septopus7 now: mo' money mo' problems.

Except replace money with amazing film school choices


----------



## d890 (Mar 16, 2019)

Julie Lew said:


> Hi @Septopus7! Congrats on getting into both USC and AFI!! I did just want to say that maybe outside the film world AFI is less known than USC, but it's definitely extremely well known in the industry. I live and work in LA and AFI is very well respected. And since it's elite and hard to get into, as well as being a good program, I think that it definitely has as much power to open doors as USC. One of my friends who goes there got an internship at Blumhouse in development.


Do you think the same goes for Columbia as far as reputation is concerned?


----------



## Julie Lew (Mar 16, 2019)

d890 said:


> Do you think the same goes for Columbia as far as reputation is concerned?


Columbia is definitely one of the top programs, as per The Hollywood Reporter, one of the big trades: 1. USC - The Top 25 American Film Schools. Name recognition shouldn't be the only reason to attend a film school, but it can certainly help open doors! Congrats on getting accepted - that's huge!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 16, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> I do have to wonder if the overall cache of USC would open more doors.


Dude. NO ONE in the industry cares where you went to film school. Don't go for that reason.

USC people might help out other USC people and AFI people might help out other AFI people but that's about it.

People care if you're talented and if you can tell a story. NOT where you went to school.


----------



## micjagguar (Mar 16, 2019)

Chris W said:


> Dude. NO ONE in the industry cares where you went to film school. Don't go for that reason.
> 
> USC people might help out other USC people and AFI people might help out other AFI people but that's about it.
> 
> People care if you're talented and if you can tell a story. NOT where you went to school.



exactly this. the only reason an executive, agent, manager, etc. would care is if they also went to the same film school. like chris said, alumni tend to bring each other up, but everyone else outside of that doesn't care at all which school someone went to, or even if they went to school at all


----------



## StarChild (Mar 16, 2019)

micjagguar said:


> exactly this. the only reason an executive, agent, manager, etc. would care is if they also went to the same film school. like chris said, alumni tend to bring each other up, but everyone else outside of that doesn't care at all which school someone went to, or even if they went to school at all


Do you guys think it helps still in the first couple years out with getting read and getting your work (writing specifically) out there? If so how much or what are the better avenues? (Other than contests/fellowships)


----------



## micjagguar (Mar 16, 2019)

in fact, 99% of the writers i work with who are signed to agents and/or managers did NOT go to film school. and on top of that, most of the executives, managers, and agents i work with also didn't go to film school. the ones who did go went to schools listed in the top 10, but the differences in rank never matter (as far as relationships with other filmmakers and success in the industry goes). honestly. so if your worry is being looked down on for going to one school over another, it's truly nothing to worry about.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 16, 2019)

micjagguar said:


> so if your worry is being looked down on for going to one school over another, it's truly nothing to worry about.


No one cares. Trust me.


----------



## micjagguar (Mar 16, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Do you guys think it helps still in the first couple years out with getting read and getting your work (writing specifically) out there? If so how much or what are the better avenues? (Other than contests/fellowships)



as far as getting read in the beginning... honestly, placing high in a big contest (nicholl, austin, etc.) is way more likely to get your work in front of the people who will sign you. i think the only thing going to a top film school will get you is a possible personal connection with the person reading your script. if you went to the same school as the intern or executive assistant reading your script for their boss, they'd probably be more likely to pass your script along to them. however, what it comes down to is quality!! the person who's considering you or your work is NOT going to look at your resume first. they're going to look at your script. then they'll move on to the resume. 

overall, going to these schools puts you forever in a group with other talented filmmakers trying to break into the industry, and alumni who are currently working in it. these people bring each other up because of this connection. but it comes down to the quality of your material. if your material isn't great, the alumni won't recommend you for something just because you went to the same school as them. and you wouldn't ever NOT be recommended for something just because you went to a different school than the person who can give you a job. 

not sure if this all makes sense, but this is just what i've observed over time


----------



## Chris W (Mar 16, 2019)

Chris W said:


> No one cares. Trust me.


In my 18 years of working in this town NO ONE has EVER asked where I went to film school besides in casual conversation long after I've been hired. 

It isn't even in my resume.


----------



## micjagguar (Mar 16, 2019)

Chris W said:


> In my 18 years of working in this town NO ONE has EVER asked where I went to film school besides in casual conversation long after I've been hired.
> 
> It isn't even in my resume.



this too!!!! i've never had anyone ask me if/where i went to school. you have to remember, like at least 70% of the people currently working in film did not go to film school. it's probably higher than 70% actually lol


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 16, 2019)

I just want to clarify when I discussed the whole point about USC vs. AFI name recognition, I was specifically pointing out the influence of the name OUTSIDE of the film industry, or at least the "creative" part of it. I know the relationship between that and school in general is complicated. But that's rather my point: if I'm applying for like a copy writer job or something to pay the bills, putting down I have a MFA from AFI isn't going to say much, because AFI is something very much specific to the film industry, and the film industry only. Saying I have an MFA from USC is impressive right off the bat.

Additionally, @micjagguar, you bring up the networking aspect, and how the only leg up is how that might give you a personal connection with the person doing the hiring. That is true. So my argument is with an alumni network in the hundreds of thousands like USC, the likelihood of that happening compared to the tens of thousands from AFI (ALL working in film, or at least trying to, mind you) is much higher.

Once again, none of this is meant to be a slam against AFI. It's a great school with a great alumni network, and I'll likely be going there. But in the pros/cons chart for the two, "larger, more diverse alumni network" is definetly on USC's side.


----------



## micjagguar (Mar 16, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> I just want to clarify when I discussed the whole point about USC vs. AFI name recognition, I was specifically pointing out the influence of the name OUTSIDE of the film industry, or at least the "creative" part of it. I know the relationship between that and school in general is complicated. But that's rather my point: if I'm applying for like a copy writer job or something to pay the bills, putting down I have a MFA from AFI isn't going to say much, because AFI is something very much specific to the film industry, and the film industry only. Saying I have an MFA from USC is impressive right off the bat.
> 
> Additionally, @micjagguar, you bring up the networking aspect, and how the only leg up is how that might give you a personal connection with the person doing the hiring. That is true. So my argument is with an alumni network in the hundreds of thousands like USC, the likelihood of that happening compared to the tens of thousands from AFI (ALL working in film, or at least trying to, mind you) is much higher.
> 
> Once again, none of this is meant to be a slam against AFI. It's a great school with a great alumni network, and I'll likely be going there. But in the pros/cons chart for the two, "larger, more diverse alumni network" is definetly on there.



okay, i see what you're saying now.  so my advice there would be... if you're going for a non-film related job, then USC would be the better choice because, like you said, the name itself would mean more than AFI outside of the film or creative writing world. but there are plenty of entry-level jobs and paid internships within the film industry that you are pretty likely to get while attending either school. if you're looking to get a job as a script reader for a contest/studio/agent/manager, both schools are 100% okay. 

i also agree with you about USC having a larger alumni network. but another thing to consider is this: you don't know who you're going to be going to school with. the person sitting next to you at AFI could be the next spielberg. what if the next big netflix show is created by a group of recent AFI grads, or even the people in your class? you honestly never know who is going to come out of what school, and there are of course successful people from all of them. but just because george lucas went to USC doesn't mean you'll ever work with him or that you will be as successful as him. going to any of these schools gives you connections to other filmmakers, but there's no guarantee you'll get a job just because of the school you went to.

hope none of this sounds harsh or anything! i know this decision is a tough one to make. sometimes it's not so fun to have such great options to choose from lol


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 16, 2019)

micjagguar said:


> in fact, 99% of the writers i work with who are signed to agents and/or managers did NOT go to film school. and on top of that, most of the executives, managers, and agents i work with also didn't go to film school. the ones who did go went to schools listed in the top 10, but the differences in rank never matter (as far as relationships with other filmmakers and success in the industry goes). honestly. so if your worry is being looked down on for going to one school over another, it's truly nothing to worry about.



Really hoped it was this way and I'm so glad I applied to more schools this year. May I ask how those without film school got their foot in the door/noticed and signed? (Other than placing in notable contests/internships?)

Also this discussion is AMAZING and such a valuable resource to those that will come after us. <3


----------



## micjagguar (Mar 16, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> Really hoped it was this way and I'm so glad I applied to more schools this year. May I ask how those without film school got their foot in the door/noticed and signed?



like i said earlier, placing in a big contest is one of the most likely ways for screenwriters to get their work in front of people who will ultimately give them a job. outside of this, there are websites that can specifically put writers in contact with agents/managers/executives (think the blacklist), fellowships that prepare writers for tv shows (think NBC writers on the verge, WB writers workshop, nickelodeon fellowship, etc), and really just knowing someone who can get your work read by the right people. the last one is obviously the most difficult, but going to a film school makes it much easier.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 17, 2019)

micjagguar said:


> like i said earlier, placing in a big contest is one of the most likely ways for screenwriters to get their work in front of people who will ultimately give them a job. outside of this, there are websites that can specifically put writers in contact with agents/managers/executives (think the blacklist), fellowships that prepare writers for tv shows (think NBC writers on the verge, WB writers workshop, nickelodeon fellowship, etc), and really just knowing someone who can get your work read by the right people. the last one is obviously the most difficult, but going to a film school makes it much easier.


Alright I'm getting a more complete picture now. For so many years I thought the film business was like a beautiful gourmet pastry shop and I was a poor homeless chimney sweep gal wanting in. I was unaware of all these contests and fellowships because I found so many online and some were ahem scams.. now I see the industry just a smidge clearer and things seem possible with enough hard work and perserverance. Thank you for the quick reply!


----------



## micjagguar (Mar 17, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> things seem possible with enough hard work and perserverance.



that's exactly how to look at it. it's not impossible to break in, and hard work and talent will be recognized no matter how long it takes.

also, yes, a lot of screenwriting contests are total scams and not worth submitting to. i may make a separate thread later with the info i know about these contests.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 17, 2019)

micjagguar said:


> that's exactly how to look at it. it's not impossible to break in, and hard work and talent will be recognized no matter how long it takes.
> 
> also, yes, a lot of screenwriting contests are total scams and not worth submitting to. i may make a separate thread later with the info i know about these contests.


That would be absolutely amazing when you have the time. I'm sure many of us here would be thrilled silly!


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 17, 2019)

micjagguar said:


> okay, i see what you're saying now.  so my advice there would be... if you're going for a non-film related job, then USC would be the better choice because, like you said, the name itself would mean more than AFI outside of the film or creative writing world. but there are plenty of entry-level jobs and paid internships within the film industry that you are pretty likely to get while attending either school. if you're looking to get a job as a script reader for a contest/studio/agent/manager, both schools are 100% okay.
> 
> i also agree with you about USC having a larger alumni network. but another thing to consider is this: you don't know who you're going to be going to school with. the person sitting next to you at AFI could be the next spielberg. what if the next big netflix show is created by a group of recent AFI grads, or even the people in your class? you honestly never know who is going to come out of what school, and there are of course successful people from all of them. but just because george lucas went to USC doesn't mean you'll ever work with him or that you will be as successful as him. going to any of these schools gives you connections to other filmmakers, but there's no guarantee you'll get a job just because of the school you went to.
> 
> hope none of this sounds harsh or anything! i know this decision is a tough one to make. sometimes it's not so fun to have such great options to choose from lol



Oh no, you're completely fine, and this has been a good chat! If anything, I'm worried I'm sounding too harsh to a school that is by all accounts wonderful. I'm not really trying to defend a point or anything, so I hope I'm not sounding too defensive here...ah, the joys of conversing through text on the internet!

Anyways, you bring up a good point that is 100% the main takeaway from this post, and this thread, and this forum, and this industry, and life in general -- you never know. You never can. And that's as frustrating as it is exciting. As a neurotic sack of junk I just tend to over prepare, and always have back up plans. Which I guess is where I'm coming from with USC -- I'm not at all hoping or aiming for a job outside the film industry after grad school, not if I can help it. But if I get dealt a bad deck of cards and luck/timing does not land on my side, then it would be nice to have other options that my degree could potentially adopt.

That logic is one of the reasons why I got a duel degree in undergrad -- as much as I wanted to study film, I knew I needed something else in my deck. I don't really like the term "fallback," but I guess alternate career path, as it were. And considering I have my current job solely because of my journalism degree, I don't regret it in the slightest. Obviously there's no such thing as a graduate double major (that's the whole point!), but USC still seems like it would open more tangential doors outside of film, if it ever came to that. Which I hope it won't, but still. Once again: neurotic sack of junk.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 17, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> USC still seems like it would open more tangential doors outside of film, if it ever came to that.


What doors? Are you seriously thinking of turning down a full ride to AFI?

Did USC offer any money?

Reducing debt burden out of school will seriously give you more options as well.


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Mar 17, 2019)

Chris W said:


> What doors? Are you seriously thinking of turning down a full ride to AFI?
> 
> Did USC offer any money?
> 
> Reducing debt burden out of school will seriously give you more options as well.



I second this. Getting a degree from one of top 3 schools in the world for free would be a no-brainer for me, not to mention living your life without repaying that debt.


----------



## WriterK90 (Mar 17, 2019)

@Septopus7  Just to chime in as well, I feel your B.A in Journalism will open more doors outside of the industry than either degree in Screenwriting. That's why I always say it's good to major in something different for your B.A. as a fall back plan. After working so hard and getting into great schools, the less debt possible will open more doors than the school your MFA is from. And if you have to take a job outside of the industry, you already have that covered with your B.A. I'm similar with my Communications degree. It's a very flexible fall back degree that meets the requirements of a lot of different jobs. I don't plan on my MFA opening any doors except teaching on the college level. Anything else, I can get from my B.A. I have seen debt literally cripple people and stop them from pursuing what they really want because they couldn't afford to. It's one thing to invest into your future with loans because that's your only option, but seriously, if the amount you'll owe is significant at USC over AFI, the doors you are hoping for are likely not worth the debt. Especially when you want to work in the industry and there's a  lot of options there even if they aren't ideal at times.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 17, 2019)

micjagguar said:


> that's exactly how to look at it. it's not impossible to break in, and hard work and talent will be recognized no matter how long it takes.
> 
> also, yes, a lot of screenwriting contests are total scams and not worth submitting to. i may make a separate thread later with the info i know about these contests.


Yes I want in and can pitch in some thoughts!


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 17, 2019)

Chris W said:


> What doors? Are you seriously thinking of turning down a full ride to AFI?
> 
> Did USC offer any money?
> 
> Reducing debt burden out of school will seriously give you more options as well.



To quote from our New Fresh Prince of Agrabah: Oh hell naw. Once again, let me clarify -- I danced around the subject due to A) not wanting to take over this thread entirely with my ramblings, which I guess I kinda failed at and B) previously typing these comments on my phone, where I was trying not to type out novels so the tip of my fingers wouldn't die. But because it might be causing some confusion (and now I'm in front of my computer), let me once again state: I'm 98% going to accept AFI's offer, and be absolutely thrilled to do it. The only reason I leave the 2% open is because I actually haven't heard back ANYTHING from USC, so there's still a possibility they could offer me a scholarship too at some point. When I contacted them last week (pre AFI's big offer even being in the picture), they said that all scholarship information would be sent out by the end of this week (the 22nd). So there's still a chance they could award me something as well...frankly I doubt it could be anything as high as AFI's, but I didn't expect AFI to offer me *that* much either, so what the hell do I know? 

The only reason I was presenting my pro-USC arguments was to answer the initial question that kicked this off, from @Dean, about what I thought USC was "better" at. The things I mentioned are what I personal believe, and fueled on why it was my number one choice for many years. But NONE of those reasons can match the lure that is little debt coming out of grad school. Nothing really can. Frankly not just because money talks but because, also, if USC offers me no assistance whatsoever, what does that say about how much they want me? Well this is one of those "it's a thrill just to be nominated" type things, AFI offering me what they did, and basically getting nothing out of my attendance to the school in the process, is a humbling honor. It shows that they really want me, and see some sort of potential in me. Unless USC shows the same enthusiasm for my candidacy, it's going to be AFI all the way. 

But the emotions I have around it are strange, and clearly I'm still trying to work them out in the aftermath. Since the initial shock has run through (and, frankly, the bit of grief I felt for most likely saying no to USC, something I never dreamed in a million years I would do), I'm looking on this situation with a LOT more enthusiasm. I will be absolutely thrilled for the insane opportunity presented to me. I simply can't take it for granted, and won't take it for granted.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 17, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> To quote from our New Fresh Prince of Agrabah: Oh hell naw. Once again, let me clarify -- I danced around the subject due to A) not wanting to take over this thread entirely with my ramblings, which I guess I kinda failed at and B) previously typing these comments on my phone, where I was trying not to type out novels so the tip of my fingers wouldn't die. But because it might be causing some confusion (and now I'm in front of my computer), let me once again state: I'm 98% going to accept AFI's offer, and be absolutely thrilled to do it. The only reason I leave the 2% open is because I actually haven't heard back ANYTHING from USC, so there's still a possibility they could offer me a scholarship too at some point. When I contacted them last week (pre AFI's big offer even being in the picture), they said that all scholarship information would be sent out by the end of this week (the 22nd). So there's still a chance they could award me something as well...frankly I doubt it could be anything as high as AFI's, but I didn't expect AFI to offer me *that* much either, so what the hell do I know?
> 
> The only reason I was presenting my pro-USC arguments was to answer the initial question that kicked this off, from @Dean, about what I thought USC was "better" at. The things I mentioned are what I personal believe, and fueled on why it was my number one choice for many years. But NONE of those reasons can match the lure that is little debt coming out of grad school. Nothing really can. Frankly not just because money talks but because, also, if USC offers me no assistance whatsoever, what does that say about how much they want me? Well this is one of those "it's a thrill just to be nominated" type things, AFI offering me what they did, and basically getting nothing out of my attendance to the school in the process, is a humbling honor. It shows that they really want me, and see some sort of potential in me. Unless USC shows the same enthusiasm for my candidacy, it's going to be AFI all the way.
> 
> But the emotions I have around it are strange, and clearly I'm still trying to work them out in the aftermath. Since the initial shock has run through (and, frankly, the bit of grief I felt for most likely saying no to USC, something I never dreamed in a million years I would do), I'm looking on this situation with a LOT more enthusiasm. I will be absolutely thrilled for the insane opportunity presented to me. I simply can't take it for granted, and won't take it for granted.



I feel you, it's hard to let go of something you had set your mind on for so long. Literally story of my life (10 yrs of having USC in my lil heart). But I think we and fellow posters have expanded our views with each other's help, and your posts are you working through this, which I'm sure forumn lurkers would find very useful.

And anyways I have a feeling you'll do just fine either way


----------



## Isabellagrcia (Mar 24, 2019)

Anyone know the process of applying to scholarships the 2nd year of attending? Is it the same as our initial application?


----------



## StarChild (Mar 24, 2019)

Isabellagrcia said:


> Anyone know the process of applying to scholarships the 2nd year of attending? Is it the same as our initial application?


No idea. :/ great question though!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 25, 2019)

@micjagguar created a Screenwriting group if any of you are interested in joining.



			Screenwriters of FilmSchool.org
		


There was some great Screenwriting discussions in this thread and it'd be AWESOME to keep the conversation going.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 25, 2019)

Chris W said:


> @micjagguar created a Screenwriting group if any of you are interested in joining.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joined up! See you all script side! I’ve enjoyed these conversations. Screenwriting can be pretty isolating sometimes.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 25, 2019)

Anyone have any figures on how likely you are to be asked to return to AFI’s second year or not?


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 25, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Anyone have any figures on how likely you are to be asked to return to AFI’s second year or not?


? What do you mean? Does AFI kick people out of the program after a year?


----------



## Isabellagrcia (Mar 25, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> ? What do you mean? Does AFI kick people out of the program after a year?


I believe they review the work you’ve done in the first year, and determine off of that if you’re invited back to the second year.

The way I understand it is if you really mess up, such as just not attending classes, you’re not gonna get invited back. I’m not sure though.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 25, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> ? What do you mean? Does AFI kick people out of the program after a year?


I think it’s like what @Isabellagrcia said in that it’s only if you really mess up- BUT- I didn’t ask in my interview and I meant to so I wanted to check in and see if anyone else had. But yes, technically they have the right to review your work and invite you back or not.


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 25, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> I think it’s like what @Isabellagrcia said in that it’s only if you really mess up- BUT- I didn’t ask in my interview and I meant to so I wanted to check in and see if anyone else had. But yes, technically they have the right to review your work and invite you back or not.



I mean, I imagine it's no different than how most grad schools do it -- being institutions, though, they can just fail and/or expel you if you are not up to snuff. it's my understanding that, as a conservatory, the thing doesn't run as a traditional "grade" system, so the yearly review is just their way of basically "passing" or "failing" students. But that's just my understanding and, admittedly, I haven't looked into it much because failure is not an option here, as the kids say*.

*Well, I'm sure SOME kids say that at least.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 25, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> I mean, I imagine it's no different than how most grad schools do it -- being institutions, though, they can just fail and/or expel you if you are not up to snuff. it's my understanding that, as a conservatory, the thing doesn't run as a traditional "grade" system, so the yearly review is just their way of basically "passing" of "failing" students. But that's just my understanding and, admittedly, I haven't looked into it much because failure is not an option here, as the kids say*.
> 
> *Well, I'm sure SOME kids say that at least.


 You shall not fail!


----------



## StarChild (Mar 26, 2019)

I think most people are out of town, but is anyone going to the  AFI Conservatory EXPO 2019 this Saturday? If so do you know which screenings you’re attending? I’m going to go but haven’t decided to what exactly yet. I thought there would be sort of a central address and then screenings but it’s more film festival style with screenings in various rooms all day. If anyone is going, it’d be cool to meet up.






						RSVP – AFI Expo
					






					expo.afi.com


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 26, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> I think most people are out of town, but is anyone going to the  AFI Conservatory EXPO 2019 this Saturday? If so do you know which screenings you’re attending? I’m going to go but haven’t decided to what exactly yet. I thought there would be sort of a central address and then screenings but it’s more film festival style with screenings in various rooms all day. If anyone is going, it’d be cool to meet up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wish I could go, but I already booked my trip for the USC Admitted Student thing, so going both weekends would not at all be feasible. I'll be still checking out campus and possibly sitting in on one of their classes while I'm down next week, though. Let us know how the Expo thing goes though!


----------



## StarChild (Mar 26, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Wish I could go, but I already booked my trip for the USC Admitted Student thing, so going both weekends would not at all be feasible. I'll be still checking out campus and possibly sitting in on one of their classes while I'm down next week, though. Let us know how the Expo thing goes though!


Oooh! That’s awesome. I want to ask about sitting in on a class too. Did you just email Jill about that?


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 26, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Oooh! That’s awesome. I want to ask about sitting in on a class too. Did you just email Jill about that?



Yeah, I emailed her about not being able to attend the Expo but wanting to still tour the school, and she brought it up as a possibility as well.


----------



## Buusey (Mar 26, 2019)

Just removed myself from the waitlist since I'm committing to either NYU or UCLA. Hope one of you gets in!


----------



## StarChild (Mar 26, 2019)

Buusey said:


> Just removed myself from the waitlist since I'm committing to either NYU or UCLA. Hope one of you gets in!


Those are great choices! Congrats on both! 

For those who end up in LA (whatever school) I want to try and do a filmschool.org get together in august before schedules get crazy but once people are in town.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 27, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Those are great choices! Congrats on both!
> 
> For those who end up in LA (whatever school) I want to try and do a filmschool.org get together in august before schedules get crazy but once people are in town.


That sounds like a fun idea. Always wanted to do one. We should schedule one in the LA filmschool.org group.



			https://www.filmschool.org/forums/los-angeles-area-filmschool-org-ers.128/


----------



## StarChild (Mar 27, 2019)

Chris W said:


> That sounds like a fun idea. Always wanted to do one. We should schedule one in the LA filmschool.org group.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.filmschool.org/forums/los-angeles-area-filmschool-org-ers.128/


Absolutely. I’ll post it here and there


----------



## Chris W (Mar 27, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Absolutely. I’ll post it here and there


Awesome. Moderator @Mike_V and I have never met although we've both been in the same office but didn't know it. But maybe not at the same time.  We'll both try and make it for sure.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 28, 2019)

Chris W said:


> Awesome. Moderator @Mike_V and I have never met although we've both been in the same office but didn't know it. But maybe not at the same time.  We'll both try and make it for sure.


yup! I'm in LA. Currently working on a talk show but I have a baby coming soon, so I will be taking a leave from looking for work from June to August. I should be able to make it 
Just keep me in the loop ^_^


----------



## d890 (Mar 29, 2019)

Hey all! Just giving you all my update, just turned down my spot at AFI, so there should be one opening on the waitlist! Best of luck all! ?


----------



## Chris W (Mar 29, 2019)

d890 said:


> Hey all! Just giving you all my update, just turned down my spot at AFI, so there should be one opening on the waitlist! Best of luck all! ?


Where did you decide on?


----------



## d890 (Mar 29, 2019)

Chris W said:


> Where did you decide on?


Narrowing it down between Tisch & Columbia...


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 29, 2019)

d890 said:


> Narrowing it down between Tisch & Columbia...



That's a hell of a Devil's Trio to chose from. What made you eliminate AFI from the equation? Was it just the prospect of living in Los Angeles? Since you clearly chose East Coast, as a Westerner, it is now my job to engage in gang warfare with you. Prepare accordingly. I'm already getting started.


----------



## d890 (Mar 29, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> That's a hell of a Devil's Trio to chose from. What made you eliminate AFI from the equation? Was it just the prospect of living in Los Angeles? Since you clearly chose East Coast, as a Westerner, it is now my job to engage in gang warfare with you. Prepare accordingly. I'm already getting started.
> 
> View attachment 1199


Haha. WELL. I really feel like I did my research with AFI... I spoke to current students from both screenwriting and directing disciplines, and to alumns... DISCLAIMER: I really don't want to badmouth AFI but in my personal opinion, the general consensus of the people I spoke to has been that AFI's best/ strongest disciplines are Directing and Cinematography, and the Screenwriting discipline is of a lower caliber (according to those I spoke to) and the faculty isn't very strong, and that -- and this one was the most important for me -- the screenwriters don't really collaborate much with the other disciplines. Lots of directors told me that the directors seemed to be better writers than the screenwriters. Again, these are hypotheticals and subjective views, maybe, but to me the fees of these schools really give you access to a peer group, with whom you hopefully grow and collaborate strongly together -- and hopefully work together for life. That's what I'm looking for, and I don't think I'll get it at AFI. Plus, I don't like LA (and don't drive  ).


----------



## StarChild (Mar 29, 2019)

d890 said:


> Haha. WELL. I really feel like I did my research with AFI... I spoke to current students from both screenwriting and directing disciplines, and to alumns... DISCLAIMER: I really don't want to badmouth AFI but in my personal opinion, the general consensus of the people I spoke to has been that AFI's best/ strongest disciplines are Directing and Cinematography, and the Screenwriting discipline is of a lower caliber (according to those I spoke to) and the faculty isn't very strong, and that -- and this one was the most important for me -- the screenwriters don't really collaborate much with the other disciplines. Lots of directors told me that the directors seemed to be better writers than the screenwriters. Again, these are hypotheticals and subjective views, maybe, but to me the fees of these schools really give you access to a peer group, with whom you hopefully grow and collaborate strongly together -- and hopefully work together for life. That's what I'm looking for, and I don't think I'll get it at AFI. Plus, I don't like LA (and don't drive  ).


Cool this is great intel- do you have any specifics people said or any groups/forums etc that you can refer those of us still doing research? I would love to talk to some current students/alumni. 

Idk anything about Columbia- but from my past research, for NYU, they don’t Do much collaboration (any really) with production. It’s very much on you to make that happen. They are separate departments and the few Screenwriting students I spoke to and the few teachers and dept. head said that they are separate and that the film dept isn’t much into formal collaboration. You still can collaborate- but it’s on you to seek out film production students and work together. (If it’s changed, this info is from last year, please say as much. I don’t want to steer people wrong). Anyway- make sure you ask those same questions there. 

Anyway, I’d love more details about AFI!!


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 29, 2019)

Yeah this is interesting, because everything you said @d890 about AFI is specifically things I've read that are (allegedly) in AFI's favor, from the strength of the faculty to the amount of collaboration amongst the students. Now granted I have never spoken with someone in depth about the program (always second hand sources), so I would love to hear more particulars about how AFI doesn't measure up in these regards. I'm just shocked because, course wise, AFI is the only program I've found that actually has screenwriters write stuff with and for the rest of the students, in like ANY capacity. None of the other big programs mention this as a selling point -- I spoke to USC directly and they pretty much told me that you just write, with only a few opportunities to work with other students outside the screenwriting departmwnt on stuff. That seems to me at least to be the norm for pretty much all these screenwriting programs -- none of them have you working extremely close with other departments to do projects. AFI was the only one I researched that made that seem like a possibility. I mean, aren't writers required to work on all that Boot Camp production too? I figured that was when those connections would be made. But I guess that's not entirely accurate either. 

But, frankly? That's probably the most realistic response if these schools are actually trying to prepare us for the industry. Writers write. And then most pass whatever they have on to the people who actually make it. Though we all have (slight) delusions of grandeurs about being writer/directors, writer/producers, showrunners, etc. that's a very rare class for this profession, and one that you got to work to. Until then? You just write. To quote Mustache Superman: 





Ultimately, I think this goes back to a mantra I've seen passed around a lot on these forums lately: this whole thing is what you make of it. No program will be super great at actually having their 100+ cohorts working in tandem, at all times. Logistically, it's just a lot to handle. But nothing's stopping the individual from going out and making those connections, should you chose to. Which I at least will try to do, when my fingers aren't bleeding from all the writing, of course.


----------



## Isabellagrcia (Mar 29, 2019)

Piggybacking off of @Septopus7: not to mention you actually HAVE to work on sets for production hours at AFI.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 29, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> I'm just shocked because, course wise, AFI is the only program I've found that actually has screenwriters write stuff with and for the rest of the students, in like ANY capacity.


Chapman has you write and collaborate with directors. Ask @IndecisiveElle


----------



## alanray (Mar 29, 2019)

I'm in the boat with everyone else that I'm surprised to see someone say that AFI doesn't have good collaboration with other departments... because all the research I've done seemed to indicate that AFI has the MOST collaboration between screenwriters and film production (at least of SoCal schools). They're the only school that actually forces directors to use scripts from screenwriters at times and writers are very involved on a lot of set productions. A lot of programs just have you write and only write.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 29, 2019)

@Septopus7 and @isabe
Yeah, you have to work production while at AFI. You’re required to work on all of the 3 “cycle projects” first year. You write one for sure, the others you might do-write, story edit or write depending- but you still work set on all 3.


----------



## d890 (Apr 1, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Yeah this is interesting, because everything you said @d890 about AFI is specifically things I've read that are (allegedly) in AFI's favor, from the strength of the faculty to the amount of collaboration amongst the students. Now granted I have never spoken with someone in depth about the program (always second hand sources), so I would love to hear more particulars about how AFI doesn't measure up in these regards. I'm just shocked because, course wise, AFI is the only program I've found that actually has screenwriters write stuff with and for the rest of the students, in like ANY capacity. None of the other big programs mention this as a selling point -- I spoke to USC directly and they pretty much told me that you just write, with only a few opportunities to work with other students outside the screenwriting departmwnt on stuff. That seems to me at least to be the norm for pretty much all these screenwriting programs -- none of them have you working extremely close with other departments to do projects. AFI was the only one I researched that made that seem like a possibility. I mean, aren't writers required to work on all that Boot Camp production too? I figured that was when those connections would be made. But I guess that's not entirely accurate either.
> 
> But, frankly? That's probably the most realistic response if these schools are actually trying to prepare us for the industry. Writers write. And then most pass whatever they have on to the people who actually make it. Though we all have (slight) delusions of grandeurs about being writer/directors, writer/producers, showrunners, etc. that's a very rare class for this profession, and one that you got to work to. Until then? You just write. To quote Mustache Superman:
> 
> ...


Thanks for this post! All fair points. As I pointed out in my post, this is the opinion that has formed in my mind after having done my own research. I might be wrong, but as far as I'm concerned, the cons outweighed the pros, while at Columbia, I felt I found a better match for me. Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## StarChild (Apr 1, 2019)

d890 said:


> Thanks for this post! All fair points. As I pointed out in my post, this is the opinion that has formed in my mind after having done my own research. I might be wrong, but as far as I'm concerned, the cons outweighed the pros, while at Columbia, I felt I found a better match for me. Wishing you the best of luck!


Cool thanks! 
Was there any particular place you found this info? (Is love to know more of what current students say particularly when they aren’t on campus and thus talking nicely- 
Thanks!


----------



## d890 (Apr 2, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Cool thanks!
> Was there any particular place you found this info? (Is love to know more of what current students say particularly when they aren’t on campus and thus talking nicely-
> Thanks!


I didn't find this info online. I reached out to my work contacts who are AFI alumns, both in the Screenwriting and the Directing disciplines... Spoke to about 8 in total.


----------



## Septopus7 (Apr 2, 2019)

d890 said:


> I didn't find this info online. I reached out to my work contacts who are AFI alumns, both in the Screenwriting and the Directing disciplines... Spoke to about 8 in total.



Pretty cool you have eight "work contacts" who are AFI alums. And I'm guessing more who are Columbia/Tisch people? That's a pretty competent network there. Do you already work in the industry? Either way, use those contacts if you got them, I guess! You end up far more informed than the rest of us.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 2, 2019)

d890 said:


> I didn't find this info online. I reached out to my work contacts who are AFI alumns, both in the Screenwriting and the Directing disciplines... Spoke to about 8 in total.


Neat. Are they willing to review AFI on the site?









						American Film Institute (AFI) - Screenwriting
					

Screenwriting Fellows find their unique voices, while learning the essence of working as part of a creative team.



					www.filmschool.org
				












						American Film Institute (AFI) - Directing
					

The Directing program focuses on narrative, visual language and performance.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Septopus7 (Apr 2, 2019)

By the way @Cdemon, did you end up going to the AFI Expo? How did it go?


----------



## StarChild (Apr 2, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> By the way @Cdemon, did you end up going to the AFI Expo? How did it go?


Hi! I meant to write this before, so thanks for checking in  
AFI Fest was great. The films I saw were very good, well crafted and well executed and all of the films are now up online 
so check them out. A lot of them are very dark, as tends to be the case with student films, I liked Haunt a lot, which was humorous. You definitely can see how good the producers get at securing resources and how much the fellows can accomplish.
I got the chance to speak to Giovanni and another Screenwriting alum briefly and both were positive. Giovanni more-so, but he works there so that’s also not surprising. I asked about the screenwriter showcase and they both said they got opportunities to submit to people after the showcase- also that you better be damn ready with your piece when you put it in the showcase as people have missed out on rep/opportunities by putting in pitches they weren’t immediately ready to send out scripts for. 

All in all glad I went. 

When are you visiting the campus?


----------



## Septopus7 (Apr 2, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Hi! I meant to write this before, so thanks for checking in
> AFI Fest was great. The films I saw were very good, well crafted and well executed and all of the films are now up online
> so check them out. A lot of them are very dark, as tends to be the case with student films, I liked Haunt a lot, which was humorous. You definitely can see how good the producers get at securing resources and how much the fellows can accomplish.
> I got the chance to speak to Giovanni and another Screenwriting alum briefly and both were positive. Giovanni more-so, but he works there so that’s also not surprising. I asked about the screenwriter showcase and they both said they got opportunities to submit to people after the showcase- also that you better be damn ready with your piece when you put it in the showcase as people have missed out on rep/opportunities by putting in pitches they weren’t immediately ready to send out scripts for.
> ...



I'll be down there Thursday, and sitting in on some TV spec class at like 6.


----------



## StarChild (Apr 3, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> I'll be down there Thursday, and sitting in on some TV spec class at like 6.


Very cool! Let us know how it is


----------



## StarChild (Apr 3, 2019)

New Group Created - AFI Students and Alum
					

Cdemon has created a new group called AFI Students and Alum.  A group for current AFI students and alum to chat about filmmaking, the industry, the school and the meaning of life, the universe, and everything! (42).



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## StarChild (Apr 3, 2019)

For those wondering- You can watch the thesis films at EXPO.AFI.COM


----------



## StarChild (Apr 4, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> I'll be down there Thursday, and sitting in on some TV spec class at like 6.


What’d you think of the class?


----------



## Chris W (Apr 5, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> What’d you think of the class?


Oh yes. Good topic for discussion in the new student group @Septopus7 . Hint hint  



			https://www.filmschool.org/forums/afi-students-and-alum.132/


----------



## Dean (Apr 5, 2019)

d890 said:


> Haha. WELL. I really feel like I did my research with AFI... I spoke to current students from both screenwriting and directing disciplines, and to alumns... DISCLAIMER: I really don't want to badmouth AFI but in my personal opinion, the general consensus of the people I spoke to has been that AFI's best/ strongest disciplines are Directing and Cinematography, and the Screenwriting discipline is of a lower caliber (according to those I spoke to) and the faculty isn't very strong, and that -- and this one was the most important for me -- the screenwriters don't really collaborate much with the other disciplines. Lots of directors told me that the directors seemed to be better writers than the screenwriters. Again, these are hypotheticals and subjective views, maybe, but to me the fees of these schools really give you access to a peer group, with whom you hopefully grow and collaborate strongly together -- and hopefully work together for life. That's what I'm looking for, and I don't think I'll get it at AFI. Plus, I don't like LA (and don't drive  ).





Septopus7 said:


> Yeah this is interesting, because everything you said @d890 about AFI is specifically things I've read that are (allegedly) in AFI's favor, from the strength of the faculty to the amount of collaboration amongst the students. Now granted I have never spoken with someone in depth about the program (always second hand sources), so I would love to hear more particulars about how AFI doesn't measure up in these regards. I'm just shocked because, course wise, AFI is the only program I've found that actually has screenwriters write stuff with and for the rest of the students, in like ANY capacity. None of the other big programs mention this as a selling point -- I spoke to USC directly and they pretty much told me that you just write, with only a few opportunities to work with other students outside the screenwriting departmwnt on stuff. That seems to me at least to be the norm for pretty much all these screenwriting programs -- none of them have you working extremely close with other departments to do projects. AFI was the only one I researched that made that seem like a possibility. I mean, aren't writers required to work on all that Boot Camp production too? I figured that was when those connections would be made. But I guess that's not entirely accurate either.
> 
> But, frankly? That's probably the most realistic response if these schools are actually trying to prepare us for the industry. Writers write. And then most pass whatever they have on to the people who actually make it. Though we all have (slight) delusions of grandeurs about being writer/directors, writer/producers, showrunners, etc. that's a very rare class for this profession, and one that you got to work to. Until then? You just write. To quote Mustache Superman:
> 
> ...


Every time I turn away from this forum for a while I miss some intriguing conversations. First of all, regarding to what d890 has said about screenwriter being isolated from the rest of the tracks. I can understand how some non-writer AFI alumni might feel that way because all writers graduate on time (May of the their class year) while all the other tracks have to finish their thesis film before being allowed to graduate. These thesis projects tend to drag on for as long as half a year, and most writers by then would have already started on their career outside of school. And since the thesis project is the most difficult project any non-writer AFI fellow would undertake for their entire stay at AFI, (and probably the most bonding experience?) they tend to think their peer writers as a group who have left the party early. This is the only reason I can think of for the comments about AFI writing being less involved in productions. That said, I think AFI writers CAN participate in any project if they are invited, and there is the screenwriter cycle each year in which the directors fellows are requires to use writers' script. But again, just like in the real industry, no one can guarantee that your script will be used. I do believe that, AFI being just a tiny camp, the directors will have a hard time avoiding writers who are trying to sell their scripts. However, is up to the writers to interest/lure/chase/kidnap the directors.
P.S. I do have to mention that a lot of directors in AFI ARE aspiring auteurs, the ones who want to write their own stories. So we do have to do a lot to win them over.


----------



## Dean (Apr 5, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Hi! I meant to write this before, so thanks for checking in
> AFI Fest was great. The films I saw were very good, well crafted and well executed and all of the films are now up online
> so check them out. A lot of them are very dark, as tends to be the case with student films, I liked Haunt a lot, which was humorous. You definitely can see how good the producers get at securing resources and how much the fellows can accomplish.
> I got the chance to speak to Giovanni and another Screenwriting alum briefly and both were positive. Giovanni more-so, but he works there so that’s also not surprising. I asked about the screenwriter showcase and they both said they got opportunities to submit to people after the showcase- also that you better be damn ready with your piece when you put it in the showcase as people have missed out on rep/opportunities by putting in pitches they weren’t immediately ready to send out scripts for.
> ...


Damn I missed you at the AFI fest. I forgot to check in on this forum to see who were going. I met Anna Thomas and Michael Urban, the duo who interviewed me and said hi. I did not watch Haunt but I think Tree #3  was hands down one of the best. It's not the most creative story but definitely the most polished with the classic story structure. A lot of student films now are wading in the experimental mire. Just not my taste personally.
But anyways, I'd be thrilled to meet you in person, probably soon


----------



## StarChild (Apr 5, 2019)

Dean said:


> Damn I missed you at the AFI fest. I forgot to check in on this forum to see who were going. I met Anna Thomas and Michael Urban, the duo who interviewed me and said hi. I did not watch Haunt but I think Tree #3  was hands down one of the best. It's not the most creative story but definitely the most polished with the classic story structure. A lot of student films now are wading in the experimental mire. Just not my taste personally.
> But anyways, I'd be thrilled to meet you in person, probably soon


I heard Tree #3 was good - only AFTER I'd missed the last screening of it. Damn! It would have been great to meet you. I ended up meeting up with a producing candidate (fingers crossed he gets in). It was great. I'd love to meet up sometime soon. Let's do that!!!

I also interviewed with Michael and Anna - they were great. I saw them there too but they were wrapped up in conversation - I now wonder if it might have been with you! - and I didn't want to interrupt.


----------



## StarChild (Apr 5, 2019)

Dean said:


> Every time I turn away from this forum for a while I miss some intriguing conversations. First of all, regarding to what d890 has said about screenwriter being isolated from the rest of the tracks. I can understand how some non-writer AFI alumni might feel that way because all writers graduate on time (May of the their class year) while all the other tracks have to finish their thesis film before being allowed to graduate. These thesis projects tend to drag on for as long as half a year, and most writers by then would have already started on their career outside of school. And since the thesis project is the most difficult project any non-writer AFI fellow would undertake for their entire stay at AFI, (and probably the most bonding experience?) they tend to think their peer writers as a group who have left the party early. This is the only reason I can think of for the comments about AFI writing being less involved in productions. That said, I think AFI writers CAN participate in any project if they are invited, and there is the screenwriter cycle each year in which the directors fellows are requires to use writers' script. But again, just like in the real industry, no one can guarantee that your script will be used. I do believe that, AFI being just a tiny camp, the directors will have a hard time avoiding writers who are trying to sell their scripts. However, is up to the writers to interest/lure/chase/kidnap the directors.
> P.S. I do have to mention that a lot of directors in AFI ARE aspiring auteurs, the ones who want to write their own stories. So we do have to do a lot to win them over.



I have to quickly chime in, writers don't graduate before their peers - not really. The fellows involved in thesis films will continue them often for up to half a year after, and screenwriters might be involved in thesis films if their scripts are chosen (and they chose to submit scripts), but - aside from that, screenwriters (all fellows) walk in May, but then over the summer the screenwriters do a form of business prep. They work on rewrites on one or more of their scripts and work on loglines and pitching to prep for pitchfest. Pitch fest is then held end of august (I think). There you pitch to "industry people" and then the pitchfest book is given to those people and then sent out. Anna mentioned that it's more like Sept 1 screenwriters graduate even though they walk in May.


----------



## StarChild (Apr 14, 2019)

Hey guys! Some of us in LA are trying to do an LA gathering- not ‘school’ specific just film school peeps. 

Come! 



			https://www.filmschool.org/threads/welcome-los-angeles-peeps.26159/post-169254
		


We’ll do another one at end of summer when everyone is around for school too.


----------



## y0shek (Apr 29, 2019)

I've also chosen Columbia over AFI. Those were my two choices.

AFI head of Directing told me in the interview that he went to Columbia and considers it and AFI to be the two best schools in the country (he also taught at USC for 8 years). His Columbia background is probably one of the reasons he has started letting the Directors write their own scripts at AFI, and there are now quite a few Writer/Directors there - he told me as much in the interview.

I talked to 7 working directors & mentors in the Industry (mostly at Pixar and Disney, where I know people) and 5/7 suggested that I should go to Columbia, but that may have been something that only applies to me.

I've always dreamed about going to AFI since I was about 15, but now that I got in, and I compared it practically to Columbia after months of deliberations, talking to students, etc. I think I made the right choice for myself by choosing Columbia. I liked the attitude and mentality better. AFI seems a bit more intense, and I'm already in a pressure cooker building AI stuff in tech. 

They were my top two choices and you should be proud no matter where you go. Congrats d890 and see you there


----------



## kreativesoul (Aug 8, 2019)

So this happened today as I prepare for LMU orientation.


----------



## kreativesoul (Aug 8, 2019)

They also offered me a scholarship


----------



## Chris W (Aug 8, 2019)

kreativesoul said:


> They also offered me a scholarship


Same conundrum as @Septopus7 .


----------



## StarChild (Aug 8, 2019)

kreativesoul said:


> They also offered me a scholarship


Congratulations!!! How much a good scholarship goes a long way? What’s your deal with LMU? I think you’ll do great at either school!


----------



## kreativesoul (Aug 9, 2019)

I mean while I’m grateful for the scholarship it puts a very small dent in overall price. In the end AFI was my dream school. So I’m going. I’m very excited but also nervous.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 9, 2019)

Did you hopefully find a place already that isn't too far from AFI?


----------



## kreativesoul (Aug 9, 2019)

I already moved to LA Tuesday based on going to LMU. So I’ll be commuting from South LA


----------



## alanray (Aug 9, 2019)

kreativesoul said:


> I already moved to LA Tuesday based on going to LMU. So I’ll be commuting from South LA


Not the worst commute in the world, but the traffic's still gonna suck  ? but it'll be worth it


----------



## Chris W (Aug 9, 2019)

kreativesoul said:


> I already moved to LA Tuesday based on going to LMU. So I’ll be commuting from South LA


Ok that's not bad. Equidistant to LMU or AFI.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 9, 2019)

alanray said:


> Not the worst commute in the world, but the traffic's still gonna suck  ? but it'll be worth it


That's true anywhere unless you live in save neighborhood as the school. And even then....


----------



## kreativesoul (Aug 9, 2019)

alanray said:


> Not the worst commute in the world, but the traffic's still gonna suck  ? but it'll be worth it


It’s like 10.6 miles away. I drove it yesterday just to see in traffic and it took 30 minutes as opposed to the 20 minutes to LMU. I think I’ll be alright.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 9, 2019)

kreativesoul said:


> It’s like 10.6 miles away. I drove it yesterday just to see in traffic and it took 30 minutes as opposed to the 20 minutes to LMU. I think I’ll be alright.


That's not bad at all.


----------



## alanray (Aug 9, 2019)

kreativesoul said:


> It’s like 10.6 miles away. I drove it yesterday just to see in traffic and it took 30 minutes as opposed to the 20 minutes to LMU. I think I’ll be alright.


That's awesome


----------



## StarChild (Aug 9, 2019)

@kreativesoul thats not a bad drive at all! And bummer it’s not more but hurrah!!! That it’s a scholarship! Congrats on your dream school!


----------



## StarChild (Aug 9, 2019)

Hey all! We’re doing another meetup on 8/24! I hope to see some of you there! 






						FILMSCHOOL.ORG MEETUP 8/24
					

Hey guys, I figured we would do another meet up with hopefully more people down in LA now for school! I was hoping for a location more central to SoCal as a whole this time, so I'm setting it in Downey. Sorry if it's random, I've never even been there myself. Just seems like a good central...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W (Oct 8, 2019)

To those that applied last year.... Be sure to update your application in the Film School Application database with as much info as you can.

See this example application to see how you can fully utilize the system:






						SAMPLE MFA Application 2019
					

This is a sample Application to showcase the various features of the Tracker



					www.filmschool.org
				




The more data the better to help future applicants. Thank you! ?


----------

